# Marvel Superheroes: Game Closed



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

So of course I'm digging through some old stuff that was left at my parents when I lost everything new I owned. And with it's torn cover and missing pages I got to remembering all to kool adventures, characters and times I had playing...

*Marvel Superheroes*

Now as a total interest check only... 

1)Who out there even plays Superhero RPGs anymore?
2)Remembers the Advanced Marvel Superheroes game?
3)Thinks a PBP superhero campaign would be fun?
4)Or would like a living world style game where everyone makes a character and plays as time arrives?
5)Would like to help me finish my comic book by playing it out?
6)Who would play a villian/anti hero?
7)Wants to just make up characters?
8)Has Nightmares of Futures Past? And would send me a copy?

I don't have to much time at this moment to start another game but after the holidays or just as a weekly posting to start. The ideal here is to see what people think of the system and Superhero RPG in general (to bad my DC Heroes wasn't in that shoebox).

HolyMan


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2009)

I've played it before and I love the game, but I don't own the rules. I love superhero games in general, but it depends on the ruleset being used. I'm not a fan of M&M at all (I think d20 is a bad system for superheroes). I prefer the tri-stat system like Silver-Age Sentinels or Palladium's Heroes Unlimited. I'd love to help you out however you decide to do it, especially if it is Marvel-style (not a big DC fan myself).


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2009)

1)Who out there even plays Superhero RPGs anymore?
- I do 

2)Remembers the Advanced Marvel Superheroes game?
- The one before saga? Yes 

3)Thinks a PBP superhero campaign would be fun?
- Yeah.

4)Or would like a living world style game where everyone makes a character and plays as time arrives?
- Not as much.

5)Would like to help me finish my comic book by playing it out?
- Yes 

6)Who would play a villian/anti hero?
- Would do an anti-hero (do you know Deadpool or the Authority?)

7)Wants to just make up characters?
- I know so much, I fear it will be subconscious copies 

8)Has Nightmares of Futures Past? And would send me a copy?
- Will take a look around.

Systems:
I like M&M (2nd). Know the Tri-Stat Rules (they are still free ). Champion is a nit complicated for my taste.

@airwalkrr: Is your dislike informed or just a feeling? I can accept both, just curious.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=My rant on M&M]I've played M&M twice with two completely different groups. The second time around, it was with a group I regularly game with and we like to switch off games from time to time. The GM really really wanted to run M&M and I warned him that last time I played it (1st ed) I did not have a good time. He still wanted to run it. I offered to just show up to the games and hang out and wait until we switched to another system, but he wanted me to run a character anyway. I figured I'd give it a shot since the last game we had played (Mage the Ascension) was a game the GM didn't really like and he still played. The M&M game was so frustrating I got up and left in the middle of a session once after my character (who was supposed to be a "god") got knocked out from one pretty moderate hit while being perfectly healthy. It wasn't even a bad hit and I didn't even roll that bad of a damage save, but I was still knocked out. Not stunned. Knocked out. And I had built my character to take hits. I could go on about the dozens of things I find wrong with the system, like using one die (not just one die type, but one die period), but I don't care to get that in depth. I just think M&M is a really dumb way to represent superheroes. I've played other super games that do it much better and prefer them. 2nd ed is marginally better in some ways, but in others it takes a retrograde step, as if they didn't realize where d20 worked for them and changed it just to make their game seem more of an original concept when it didn't need to be.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2009)

That sound strange. Do you recall specifics? What PL had the character? Could you use hero points. To be honest, damage save is the one mechanic I'm not so happy about, too.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the input sorry I can not comment on M&M (never even read the rules) but what you describe seems like a general miss read of the rules. You know the GM reads the rules and you make a character and later he figures out he was doing something wrong changes up and your guy is weaker because of it.

It would defentily be the Marvel system, and we would make are own characters. But what type of game is a big question. Everyone a single hero who meet up know and again, a group, a duo (like Hawk and Dove lol) and should I play in the Marvel universe make my own start out with the players as the only heroes? 

These are the questions I would like addressed before so if I start a game it is what people want to play.

anti-heroes yes I know Deadpool  

Anyway something else kool we did with the Marvel game was find pictures like the one below and make up names, powers, and origins for the characters. I was surfing for hero pics and found this one. Everyone feel free to name and think up powers for these guys 

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=More ranting on M&M]As for specifics, I recall that at the time my GM agreed with me that I had the highest damage save possible for characters of our PL (which was 10). And I still got knocked out in one hit. Now if the hit had been a critical and I had rolled low, like a 2 or 3, I could maybe understand it. But that is not what happened. Incidentally, I found PL 10 to be pretty wimpy for "gods." (Our characters were all supposed to be gods.) And yes we could use hero points, but like I said, I didn't roll that low. I rolled pretty close to average, so I wasn't thinking I was gonna get knocked completely unconscious. I figured it would be just a normal hit at worst. I really gave that system an honest try, twice. I tried to read the rules and be a good player. It's just a bad system. There is too much randomness in some places and leads to a lot of anti-heroic moments. You could never run a solo M&M campaign without the GM cheating to keep you in the game because sooner or later a bad run of luck will find you dead to a luck shot from a mook.[/sblock]

I'd be happy to play Advanced Marvel. I just don't have the book. I used to play it with another group and just borrowed a copy from the GM. Is there a cheap pdf out there anywhere?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right edition:

Heroplay.com - Marvel (Classic) 

http://www.classicmarvel.com/download/download_basic.htm


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2009)

WOW WD That is a great spot thanks now I can recover my missing pages LOL 

There are the rules now to see what kind of game to run???

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2009)

I would be interested.  Would we be using the players book or the ultimate powers book for powers?


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 29, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## Theroc (Oct 29, 2009)

Good luck with the game Holyman, I'd sign up, but I do not have the ruleset(and may now download stuff), and am in like 15 games or so... 

Hope it goes well though.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2009)

*1)Who out there even plays Superhero RPGs anymore?* Me!
*2)Remembers the Advanced Marvel Superheroes game?* Ayup!
*3)Thinks a PBP superhero campaign would be fun?* Yessir!
*4)Or would like a living world style game where everyone makes a character and plays as time arrives?* I was the character judge for Enworld's Living Supers. It died a long excrutiating death. 
*5)Would like to help me finish my comic book by playing it out?* Sure!
*6)Who would play a villian/anti hero?* I could be persuaded.
*7)Wants to just make up characters?* My preference
*8)Has Nightmares of Futures Past? And would send me a copy?*
That and all the other Marvel stuff is free (and legal) here.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2009)

Now that we have the rules, I am in on all of this stuff. It might take me a while to refresh my memory. It has been a LONG time.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2009)

Regarding the heroes in the picture, I have some ideas.

1) The guy in black at the bottom right-center with a winged mask is clearly a speedster. I would call him The Mercurian, obviously after Mercury, the Greek messenger god. He is the fastest man alive on foot and can even break the sound barrier when he takes to the air (although this is more taxing on his powers). He can run around in a circle to create a miniature twister to engulf his enemies and incapacitate them as well.

2) The guy to his right in what looks like a green scale suit is called the Undersea Urchin. He can breath underwater and swim as fast as a dolphin. He can also communicate with all underwater creatures, no matter how far away. Unlike Aquaman however, he doesn't have power over them, although he can persuade them to help if doing so is in their best interest. He possesses the strength of an orca when underwater and is fairly strong even when on land. He has incredible constitution and his saliva is poisonous to most creatures.

3) The big Conan look-alike is known as Kronar the Conqueror. He comes from another planet in another dimension that is ruled by an evil wizard named Ylassin. Kronar is the only person in his world who is resistant to the wizard's magic (and he is resistant to magic from other worlds as well, making him an excellent mage hunter). Therefore, Kronar and Ylassin are bitter enemies.

4) The Wonder Woman clone on the bottom right next to Undersea Urchin is Isis, Egyptian goddess of motherhood, nature, magic, death, and rebirth. No one, not even Isis, knows why she has returned to the world in mortal form, but she now uses her powers to fight evil and learn about the cause that brought her to this lowly state. Although mortal again, Isis still possesses great power, from the ability to manipulate fertility, to great magical power, to the power to resurrect the dead, but only if they are taken before their time.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2009)

I cannot believe that kool site has all those old books we are in business 

Now the type of game since I believe that it should be something we all would want to play I am up for any of the following,  and please list any ideals you have as well as comments for these ideals:

A) Play the module Nightmares of Futures Past, anyone unfamiliar basicly the Mutant Registration Act passed, mutants were hunted and sent to concentration like camps and the characters would all be mutants (with the exception of maybe one) and trying to survive in a world were they are hunted for just being born.
B) Each player makes a character and we play that they are the only heroes in this world (use the MSHS but not the Marvel Universe) start them of solo then somehow they form a group(possible goverment ties).
C) A living world where again the PCs are the first heroes and adventure solo or together or in small groups as the players have time to play and cycle in. (In this you would have three characters low, medium, and powerful and others could GM) 
D) If we play my comic as a campaign basiclly you all would wake up in a deserted laboratory with others and everyone has a freaky power.
E) player vs player ?? some villians some heroes ??
F) Or you are a group of Villians like the key members of a Hydra like organiztion and you take orders from The Man (a dark silhouette on a view screen) who sends you out on missions.


So first let's talk about game and style then we can do some fun stuff like making characters to fill our world.

@airwalkrr Great concepts and backgrounds for those characters but save some for me lol 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok got one the girl in the top right corner with the M on her chest and the image of the bird is Marabou she was gifted with the ability to fly from an old indian totem, she also has the agility and quickness of a bird and can "SKREECH" at enemies stunning them.

anyone else got ideals???

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Now that we have the rules, I am in on all of this stuff. It might take me a while to refresh my memory. It has been a LONG time.




Last time I played must have been 1995 thats what the latest date on one of these character sheets says. But the rules were simple and we played alot I am remembering most of it bet you will too.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2009)

I really like playing in the Marvel Universe as long as our heroes are the main heroes. The big names like Wolverine, Hulk, Thor, and so forth could make the papers every now and then, but they shouldn't have a big influence on our storyline, except for maybe the background (like having set up the storyline several years ago but not taking part in it now because they are off doing bigger and better stuff). So I guess option A appeals to me most.

Would you be following a specific continuity like Uncanny X-Men or Ultimate-verse? Just curious.

Oh, and I am thinking of playing a character with a powerful beam weapon of some type.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2009)

I would prefer option A or D. Would perhaps need some assistance on chara creation.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 30, 2009)

I would probably opt out of C & E.

I don't think player vs. player would be particularly enjoyable for me and I don't usually like playing multiple characters.

I am good to go on the rest though.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 31, 2009)

Great let's play Nightmares of Futures Past all 4 modules are at the site hero4hire sent us (thanks again it also has every marvel character ever)

So now you need to be thinking of mutant concepts I will get the backgroud, time period together all you decide on your powers I guess doing it as a group would be best so you cover your bases. 

I will PM Theroc let him know we have rules for everyone, and if rangerjohn wants to play NoFP then we would have a group of five perfect 

So question does this then go from interest to me changing it to Recuritment/Discussion??

HM


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2009)

So we are using "character modelling" then?

Basically coming up with the concept and defining it _out of game_ terms and the GM assigns the stats based on our description?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2009)

I think that's what HolyMan meant, hero4hire. Right now we decide on our group roles and what type of powers we want, then we work within the rules set to codify those abilities.

I'd like my character to have a powerful beam weapon, possibly with some kind of versatility, like Superman's heat vision, Cyclops' eye beams, or the Green Lantern's ring power. His main role would be dishing out damage to bad guys and objects that are in the way. He would probably have an exceptional physique and agility as a result of training, but still within human limits. I'm thinking of limiting his power somewhat. His beam only works at normal power during the daytime. At night, or on a completely overcast day, his beam is at half power. When exposed to direct sunlight however, his beam is enhanced to 150% power. Artificial light has no effect. He would also have the power to concentrate his beam energy upon himself instead, building up a super heat wave that stuns everyone within a certain radius, but leaves him exhausted from the attempt (a last-ditch effort). The greater he tries to make the radius, the larger the radius and the worse off he will be afterward, possibly to the extent that it could kill him. He might also have some minor ability to shield people from the radioactive effects of the sun's rays. I am thinking he could be called Solaris (if that name isn't already taken) or something like that.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay I have a couple ideas depending on what other people are playing (I want to maintain "niche" protection).

Here are some;

*Overdrive* has a mutated adrenal system that can send his body into (you guessed it) "overdrive". Allowing him minor superhuman strength, speed and immunity to pain. _Spiderman-esque?_

*Fastlane* has the ability to instill instant terminal velocity into any object, including thrown objects and (his favorite) vehicles. _effectively a speedster_

*Massive* can absorb objects into his body. Doing so increases his mass and density. _brick with a neat effect_

*Slipstream* has "spatial control" and can enter or place things into subspace. Basically making him a teleporter and walking utility belt (well within the campaign limits.) _teleporter_

*Alloy* can control, combine and reshape metal, even unique ones such as osmium and vibranium. (I figure adamantium would be too powerful) _basically an element controller_

*Primal* is from the Savage Land and can shapeshift into prehistoric forms. _shapeshifter _


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> I'd like my character to have a powerful beam weapon, .




Awesome. That is my least favorite type to play but I always like to see them around.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 31, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I will PM Theroc let him know we have rules for everyone, and if rangerjohn wants to play NoFP then we would have a group of five perfect




When I posted earlier:


			
				Post upthread said:
			
		

> Good luck with the game Holyman, I'd sign up, but I do not have the ruleset(and may now download stuff), and am in like 15 games or so...
> 
> Hope it goes well though.




I made a typo.  '(and may now download stuff)' should be 'and may NOT download stuff)'.

That site requires downloading the files, so I cannot use them.  Sorry for the confusion HM.  I saw that site before I posted, and posted specifically because I cannot use the rules.

I do still hope you guys have lots of fun with your game.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2009)

hero4hire said:


> *Slipstream* has "spatial control" and can enter or place things into subspace. Basically making him a teleporter and walking utility belt (well within the campaign limits.) _teleporter_




Sorry to burst your bubble but: Slipstream.

I'm a Marvel geek. Interestingly you got his powers almost spot on. Perhaps you read about him before and his subconsciously popped into your mind.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 31, 2009)

Hero4hire would you mind my "stealing" one of your throw away concepts?


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but: Slipstream.
> 
> I'm a Marvel geek. Interestingly you got his powers almost spot on. Perhaps you read about him before and his subconsciously popped into your mind.




I invented him first and I have the old notebooks to prove it. 

This isn't the 1st time though. Churn out enough ideas and others are bound to have similiar ones.



rangerjohn said:


> Hero4hire would you mind my "stealing" one of your throw away concepts?




Not at all. Marvel did it!


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 31, 2009)

Another idea I had was to play "Peter of the Fall People"; who is the actual son of Colossus and a Savage Land native girl in comics. (yes Colossus actually has a son in Marvel continuity but you would have to read X-Men in the early 80s to know that). Who can turn into Antarctic Vibranium. (that part I made up since Marvel hasn't done anything with him so far).

I am a Marvel Geek too but my knowledge of the past 10 years is sketchy everything before though is pretty good.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 1, 2009)

Checking in:

@airwalkr: Your guy sounds great and I will be putting together a history if want happened once the Mutant Registration Act passed (kind of a timeline thing) so you can work on an origin in the mean time try finding some related powers in the rule books letting me know what you like there

@hero4hire: very kool concepts and all work for being a mutant just hint at some powers you like we will work together on stats and other things after 

@rangerjohn: since the ultimate powers book is in the pdf spot we will use it even though I don't have a hard copy here

@ WalkingDad: just do an origin and what powers you have we will be doing characters up based on concepts but of course we need to keep them at a medium style power level (don't want a group of Hulk's) then I throw in game stats and explanations as needed

@Theroc: darn , darn, and darn it  wish you could download and if you can soon let me know you would only need the rule book actualy

To everyone else should I open recuritment or do we go with four and maybe different NPC add-ons??

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2009)

I see my guy as being pretty young, somewhere in his late teens. His mutant abilities haven't been a part of him all his life. I am thinking he first showed signs of them around 15 and he is 18 or 19 now but has rarely used them because of the MRA. His parents were either mutants who abandoned him at a monastery because they knew he would be a mutant too or he ran away from home once he learned of his powers.

I think I'll go with Solaris for his secret identity name. He appears as a perfectly normal Hispanic human, although he is actually half-Hispanic, half-Caucasian. His origin is mutant. I am still looking through the powers, but I think his main power will definitely be energy missile.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2009)

While in the Savage Land, Piotr aka Colossus had an encounter with two native women, Nereel and Shakani, who wished to make love with him after Colossus saved them from a thunder lizard. Nereel wished to bring new blood into their tribe. Piotr made love for the first time. The fruit of their union was a son, Peter, born long after Piotr, the elder, left the Savage Land. Colossus is unaware that Peter is his son, despite having met him.  (this all happened in various issues of X-Men some decades ago real time, I'll say 13 years ago using Marvel's sliding timeline?)

So Peter was left to grow up in the Savage Land raised by his mother and her tribe the Fall People.

During their Secret Invasion Earth, the Skrulls noted that Vibranium (and subsequently the weapons created from the metal) could hinder their plans. This led to the mining of Savage Land Vibranium under the guise of a rogue S.H.I.E.L.D. faction. They attacked many local tribes and took many "natives" as slaves (also actually happened in comics during Secret Invasion).

Peter (Jr.) was one of these slaves that they made mine the Antartic Vibranium known as "anti-metal" and managed to free himself during the altercation between the Mighty Avengers, New Avengers and Skrull Avengers. (the altercation is also canon)

Thirteen year old Peter found his prolonged exposure to anti-metal had triggered his latent mutant ability. Like his father he could turn his body into organic metal....Anti-Metal! In his metal form he had the properties of Antarctic vibranium.

Weeks later  Cyclops and Emma Frost have taken a holiday to the Savage Land, but are called to San Francisco by Archangel because a hippie 'goddess' (actually Martinique Jason) has placed the city, as well as Hepzibah, Warpath, Iceman and Archangel, under her control and in a 60s style illusion. (canon from X-Men Divided We Stand). Using his hunting skills Peter managed to stowaway in their unnoticed (though Emma may have actually detected him but let him stowaway anyway, probably just to see the look on Colossus's face when he met the boy.)

While in Frisco Peter made his way into the city to unbeknownst to the X-Men (save perhaps Frost) to acclimate himself to this strange and wondrous foreign land. 

This should bring young Peter directly up to Marvels _current_ timeline. I'll leave it up to Holyman about the rest. 

Also if we need to alter anything history wise to fit the plot I am more than willing.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2009)

Well... I was being intentionally vague on my plot because I wasn't entirely sure which Marvel continuity HolyMan was going to use. I haven't read the adventure module so I'm not entirely sure if it does assume one continuity or the other or lets the GM pick or whatever. Anyway, that's quite an impressive background.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks 

Well I figured I'd write it up including current continuity and if it doesn't fit I would just roll with it and modify as needed.

I love characters Marvel has virtually done nothing with because I get the freedom to do what I want with them but have the benefit of strong ties to the Marvel Universe.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2009)

I am trying to pin down exactly what vibranium does mechanically in-game.

The rulebook state one thing but the character writeups have something a little different.

I am inclined to go with the writeups description as it is closer to what I have seen in comics.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2009)

Even minor characters may have had over a dozen authors write them over the years. Marvel has been in business for decades. You can hardly expect the authors to keep up with every little detail. Sometimes, as a fan, you just have to be willing to let those kind of things slip. I mean look at how many times they've retconned Wolverine's past. I don't even care about Wolverine's past anymore. I just enjoy him kicking ass in the here and now.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 1, 2009)

I've played with making a character sheet for Peter aka "Colossal".
Would you like me to post it HolyMan or would you prefer descriptions to stay abstract at this point?


----------



## Theroc (Nov 1, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> @Theroc: darn , darn, and darn it  wish you could download and if you can soon let me know you would only need the rule book actualy




I will not be able to download until I own my own network with my own PC and pay for my own internet.  (At the moment, I operate on my father's network, using the family internet at my PC.)  Bad financial situations and poor jobmarket and all.  I can download certain things, but generall not.  Particularly since I cannot verify the legality of that site, and would need my father to 'clear' it in advance(which basically means he says he'll look into it, and doesn't... because he's usually too sick to worry over minor stuff like that.)

So, as I said, good luck and I hope you guys enjoy.  We'll get to play in other games.  (After all, most of you guys are in games with me or running games I am in... or joining games soon starting up[maybe])


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2009)

"Picture, if you will, a world gone insane. A world where you cannot attend school, buy food or clothing, or even walk down the street without risking capture and imprisonment. Add to that picture, if you can the specter of giant, killing robots programmed to hunt and destroy you and everyone like you.

This is the world waiting for you in Nighmares of Futures Past. Mutants have been declared outlaw and enemies, stripped of their constitutional rights, and condemned to quick death in battle or slow death in concentration camps. The heroes of our time are gone, either killed fighting oppression, stripped of their powers and locked away, or hiding in shadows, chipping away at the walls of oppression and struggling to survive as free men and women." -NoFP module

Ok here's what I'm thinking it is 2037, over 40 years since the assassination of Senator Kelly and the forming of the Mutant Registration Act (MRA). During registration organic scans and blood test were done to determine if a person was human, anomalous human , or mutant. These three classes of society were sharply defined and mutually exclusive. 

According to the module the following directives were issued by the goverment after registration:

-All mutants and anomalous humans are to wear and identifying letter; a large A or M on the front and back of their clothing.
-Mutants and anomalous humans are forbidden to bear children.
-Mutants are forbidden to live in apartment buildings or multi-family dwellings which alsoo house genetically pure humans. All mutants currently living in such dwellings must move.
-Identification cards must be presented when purchasing the following goods: food, liquor, gasoline, books, cigarettes, electronic equipment, tools, radios, weapons, clothing, airline/bus/train tickets.
-Mutants are forbidden to work or eat in public restaurants not set aside for use specifically by mutants.
-Mutants are forbidden in public parks and museums. Mutant children must withdraw from public schools.
-Mutants are forbidden to ride public transportation.
-Mutants are forbidden to be treated in hospitals or clinics which are not set aside for the sole treatment of mutants.
-All mutant organizations, societies, newsletters, and professional unions are illegal.

Hope some of this helps with background and gives you a "feel" for what the world will be like more to come as I re-read something I last read over ten years ago.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> I really like playing in the Marvel Universe as long as our heroes are the main heroes. The big names like Wolverine, Hulk, Thor, and so forth could make the papers every now and then, but they shouldn't have a big influence on our storyline, except for maybe the background (like having set up the storyline several years ago but not taking part in it now because they are off doing bigger and better stuff). So I guess option A appeals to me most.
> 
> Would you be following a specific continuity like Uncanny X-Men or Ultimate-verse? Just curious.
> 
> Oh, and I am thinking of playing a character with a powerful beam weapon of some type.




This universe will be all our own, so feel free to think of some kool ways establish characters "bit the big one" lol



Walking Dad said:


> I would prefer option A or D. Would perhaps need some assistance on chara creation.




NP-WD just let me know the kind of hero you would like to play either power wise or give an archtype as an example. Doing your origin will also help so think of what your character has done to survive in a world gone mad.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> I see my guy as being pretty young, somewhere in his late teens. His mutant abilities haven't been a part of him all his life. I am thinking he first showed signs of them around 15 and he is 18 or 19 now but has rarely used them because of the MRA. His parents were either mutants who abandoned him at a monastery because they knew he would be a mutant too or he ran away from home once he learned of his powers.
> 
> I think I'll go with Solaris for his secret identity name. He appears as a perfectly normal Hispanic human, although he is actually half-Hispanic, half-Caucasian. His origin is mutant. I am still looking through the powers, but I think his main power will definitely be energy missile.




Great start all around, So your mutant power would be taking solar energy and converting it into a microwave like "heat beam" to blast through opponents and you can find more uses from there. Hope the little background I posted helps with origin I will post more.



hero4hire said:


> While in the Savage Land, Piotr aka Colossus had an encounter with two native women, Nereel and Shakani, who wished to make love with him after Colossus saved them from a thunder lizard. Nereel wished to bring new blood into their tribe. Piotr made love for the first time. The fruit of their union was a son, Peter, born long after Piotr, the elder, left the Savage Land. Colossus is unaware that Peter is his son, despite having met him. (this all happened in various issues of X-Men some decades ago real time, I'll say 13 years ago using Marvel's sliding timeline?)
> 
> So Peter was left to grow up in the Savage Land raised by his mother and her tribe the Fall People.
> 
> ...




A great origin if you want add that Colosus went to the Savage Lands to escape persecution, or some other reason. 


hero4hire said:


> I am trying to pin down exactly what vibranium does mechanically in-game.
> 
> The rulebook state one thing but the character writeups have something a little different.
> 
> I am inclined to go with the writeups description as it is closer to what I have seen in comics.




I found this:
The other form, Antarctic Vibranium, has thus far been found in nature only in the isolated region of Antarctica known as the Savage Land. Antarctic Vibranium is also known as "Anti-Metal" due to its effects. Whereas Wakandan Vibranium absorbs vibratory energy into its molecular bond, Antarctic Vibranium, through a means that is not yet understood, emanates vibrations, which cause the atomic molecular bonds in nearby metals of other kinds to weaken. The result is to cause nearby solid metals to liquefy. If huge quantities of Antarctic Vibranium were gathered together, at some unknown point the accumulated mass would be so great that the vibrations given off by the entire mass would increase logarithmically as more Vibranium was added. Theoretically, if the enormous mound of Wakandan Vibranium were composed of Antarctic Vibranium instead, the resulting vibrations would therefore liquefy metals throughout Africa, and possibly beyond. A fraction of the sacred mound of Wakandan Vibranium was apparently converted to Antarctic Vibranium by particle bombardment. It is not known what the Wakandans have done with this artificially created Antarctic Vibranium. 

Vibranium is not an element, despite various references to it as such. The properties of Vibranium do not qualify it to fill any gaps in the Periodic Table of Elements. Moreover, Vibranium could not be an element with a higher atomic weight than any known elements, since it is not radioactive as the elements with the highest atomic weights are. 


Can you show me the write ups? thanks in advance 

HM


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> A great origin if you want add that Colosus went to the Savage Lands to escape persecution, or some other reason.




In comics I believe the X-Men had just tunneled out from Magneto's Antarctic Fortress and ended up in the Savage Land where they found that Zaladane and Garokk had been enslaving the local tribes to rebuild an ancient city? 

Anyway Cyclops ended up blowing Garokk down a thermal shaft and they ended up 'chillaxing' for a bit after with the Fall People.



> I found this:
> The other form, Antarctic Vibranium, has thus far been found in nature only in the isolated region of Antarctica known as the Savage Land. Antarctic Vibranium is also known as "Anti-Metal" due to its effects. Whereas Wakandan Vibranium absorbs vibratory energy into its molecular bond, Antarctic Vibranium, through a means that is not yet understood, emanates vibrations, which cause the atomic molecular bonds in nearby metals of other kinds to weaken. The result is to cause nearby solid metals to liquefy. If huge quantities of Antarctic Vibranium were gathered together, at some unknown point the accumulated mass would be so great that the vibrations given off by the entire mass would increase logarithmically as more Vibranium was added. Theoretically, if the enormous mound of Wakandan Vibranium were composed of Antarctic Vibranium instead, the resulting vibrations would therefore liquefy metals throughout Africa, and possibly beyond. A fraction of the sacred mound of Wakandan Vibranium was apparently converted to Antarctic Vibranium by particle bombardment. It is not known what the Wakandans have done with this artificially created Antarctic Vibranium.
> 
> 
> ...




Vibranium is not an element, despite various references to it as such. The properties of Vibranium do not qualify it to fill any gaps in the Periodic Table of Elements. Moreover, Vibranium could not be an element with a higher atomic weight than any known elements, since it is not radioactive as the elements with the highest atomic weights are. 


Can you show me the write ups? thanks in advance 

The write-up for Vibranium in the Player's Book
Vibranium is a metallic substance that
occurs in two related isotopes. There are
two types. Wakandan vibranium is found
only in that isolated African kingdom. and its
existence had been kept secret from the
outside world for years. Wakandan
vibranium is a sound absorber. and a 6 oz
lump will absorb all the sound in a single
area. Sonic attacks are reduced by 5 ranks
for effect. A gun with a vibranium silencer
would be totally silenced. Antarctic
vibranium, the other form of the substance.
weakens the bonds of metal atoms, causing
them to melt. A 6 oz. lump will cause all
metal in an area to become liquid (material
strength FEAT to avoid). Wakandan
vibranium is only rarely available due to the
substance being kept by the Wakandan
people and entrusted to the care of their
ruler, T'Challa, better known as Black
Panther. Antarctic vibranium is only slightly
less available since the destruction of its
source, the Savage Land. Both forms have
Incredible material strength.

The info in USAGent's shield from 1990 Character Book
The USAgent has a shield made of Vibranium, which has an Incredible material strength rank.
The shield provides Unearthly protection vs. concussive force attacks (Sonic Attacks, Force Attacks, and Shockwaves from explosions.) These types of attacks will not cause Slam or Stun results. The shield also provides Incredible protection against other Physical and Energy attacks, which can Stun or Slam USAgent.

The average Fall People stats also from 1990 Character Book
F-Good A-Good S-Excellent E-Good R-Typical I-Excellent P-Typical
Talents: The typical tribesman of the Fall People has Animal Handling, Thrown Weapon and Bow skills. They also have other skills related to survival such as Hunting and Fishing. 


Here is the sheet I worked up (I tried to keep it in the realm of playability but let me know if it is to powerful for what you had in mind.

*COLOSSAL*
Peter of the Fall People
Mutant 

Fighting: EXCELLENT (20)
Agility: GOOD (10) 
Strength: EXCELLENT (20) [AMAZING (50)]
Endurance: EXCELLENT (20) [INCREDIBLE (40)]  
Reason: TYPICAL (6) 
Intuition: EXCELLENT (20)  
Psyche: TYPICAL (6)  
Health = 70 [120]
Karma = 32
Resources = POOR (4) 
Popularity = -20
POWERS
_Body Transformation — Self:_ Colossal can change into Organic Metal that displays properties from both Wakandan and Antarctic Vibranium. When Colossal is in his Armored Form he displays the following abilities;
•	UNEARTHLY protection vs. concussive force attacks (Sonic Attacks, Force Attacks, and Shockwaves from explosions.) These types of attacks will not cause Slam or Stun results. His Armored Form also provides INCREDIBLE protection against other Physical and Energy attacks, which can Stun or Slam Colossal.
•	Increase of Strength and Endurance to bracketed ranks above, with a commiserate increase in Health.
•	At will, absorb all the sound in his Area. Creating a zone of silence.
•	At will cause all metal in an Area to become liquid (material strength FEAT to avoid.) If the target is Metallic Creature (such as a Robot) it instead takes INCREDIBLE damage per round.
•	Peter’s alters when he changes to Colossal, becoming so efficient he has little need for breathing.
•	If knocked unconscious Colossal immediately transforms into his normal form.
TALENTS
The typical tribesman of the Fall People has Animal Handling, Thrown Weapon and Bow skills. He also has other skills related to survival such as Hunting and Fishing. After joining the X-Men, Peter was drilled in hand-to-hand combat, granting him Martial Arts A & B.
CONTACTS
Mutant Underground


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2009)

All very doable the type of character I was looking for nothing over powered at all. Just need to work on alternate background or time table as to when he "left" the savage land and what he is doing in the anti-mutant world.

He may not have met the X-Men but would know about them possible adventure hook "Looking for survivors" 

But crunch wise everything looks ok well give him a more detailed look when my eyes stay open on their own 

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

So with the assassination of Senator Kelly and the passing of the MRA, are we assuming M-Day never happened?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2009)

Are you familiar with the 'Mimic' character? I would like to have a similar power.

Would a scientist who tried to discover a 'cure' for being a mutant but made a mistake in a test he used his own 'pure' DNA in. It backfired, making him an anomalous human. Will be secretive about this.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

The Mimic is one of my favorite characters! Just so long as he doesn't have the ego to match. IIRC he got kicked out of the X-Men a number of times because he was a general a$$.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2009)

I liked more the personality of the 'exile' Version, but will try to come up with a full new personality.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> So with the assassination of Senator Kelly and the passing of the MRA, are we assuming M-Day never happened?




M-Day is that a holiday i missed lol never read those I guess.



Walking Dad said:


> Are you familiar with the 'Mimic' character? I would like to have a similar power.
> 
> Would a scientist who tried to discover a 'cure' for being a mutant but made a mistake in a test he used his own 'pure' DNA in. It backfired, making him an anomalous human. Will be secretive about this.




Mimic's mutant power it is I will do a write up for the crunch and you need only do background/personality/apperance 

Gezz WD you are half way done lol


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2009)

The House of M was a story arc Marvel did a few years back that resulted in the vast majority of mutants on earth losing their mutant abilities. It resulted in some major changes to the Marvel Earth and apparently the Marvel Universe as well. But if you aren't aware of it, I guess we are assuming it didn't happen. 

With that in mind, I will work under the assumption that it never happened. My character's name is Apolinar Julio Richtor aka Solaire. His father was Julio Esteban "Ric" Richtor aka the mutant Rictor. Solaire's mother is unknown, but is suspected to be a mutant with minor psychic powers. Rictor was a freedom fighter for mutants from the very beginning, refusing to submit to the MRA. He and a rogue faction from X-Factor were responsible for numerous acts of so-called "terrorism" throughout the United States and Mexico.

Apolinar was abandoned on the steps of a small parochial monastery in Baja California when he was only an infant. The monks had nothing but a name for the young boy and a letter written by his father, but they took him in and raised him in the ways of the Jesuits. Several months after Apolinar was left on the steps of the monastery, Rictor and several of his allies were killed in a valiant assault on a mutant concentration camp as they tried to free several of their captive comrades.

Apolinar's residence at the monastery was kept secret, as the Mexican monks suspected the boy's mutant heritage would cause trouble. Their fears were confirmed when, at the age of 15, he spontaneously burst into flame causing a huge conflagration in the middle of the monastery. No one was hurt, and the monks forgave him the incident, knowing it was not his fault. But Apolinar saw himself as a freak and a monster. He fled the monastery, hoping to hide himself away. But he was no survivalist, and soon he sought shelter in a city where he was reduced to begging. In was only a matter of time before the hot sun brought out his uncontrollable powers again. This time there would be consequences. Federales attempted to seize him, but he used his powers to escape.

While he hid from the Federales, he was approached by en elder mutant who was also in hiding. Her name was Cecilia Reyes, a Puerto Rican doctor who had been forced to flee from her native island home after the passing of the MRA. Because of her talent with medicine, she was able to bribe the local corrupt Mexican officials to stay away from her and kept a number of mutants safely under her roof.

Dr. Reyes was kind to Apolinar, took him under her wing, taught him English and basic medical skills (equivalent to an EMT), and even told him stories she had heard about his father. The more he learned about his father, the more he wanted to join in the mutant rebellion and turn back the tide against mutants. He wanted the MRA ended, one way or another. So around the time he turned 19, he left a note for Dr. Reyes thanking her for all her help, and quietly slipped out into the night to slink across the US/Mexico border to find his destiny.

*****

That should do it for background. Still working on powers. Get around to that later.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey airwalkrr!

GREAT BACKGROUND?ORIGIN!!! 

If Marvel Superheroes had XP points I would give you some extra (maybe a Karama boost during first adventure)

I have downloaded all modules and there is more "world histoy" in module two I am reading over. And it says start in your home city but H-town is a little small for this I think we will play in Richmond, VA close to the center of everything.  So you can add that to any background if you wish. What else oh up date on group:

hero4hire playing Colossal (strength/body armor/anti-metal which is good vs. sentinels)
airwalkrr playing Solaris (energy generation/heat microwave manipulation/blaster hero)
WalkingDad playing mimic of Mimic character (power dupilcation, good for having a different power at need)
rangerjohn undecided

looking good so far 

HM


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2009)

I played the TSR Marvel Super-Heroes all throughout high school and loved it.  I would like to play it again, but I worry that I'm kinda late to the game here.  If not, I'll come up with a character.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Insight said:


> I played the TSR Marvel Super-Heroes all throughout high school and loved it. I would like to play it again, but I worry that I'm kinda late to the game here. If not, I'll come up with a character.




No No not late at all you would make player #5 and that would make an Excellent(20) party.

Are you familiar with Nightnmares of Futures Past?? Go ahead and think up a concept for your character and what powers you are thinking of

HM


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> No No not late at all you would make player #5 and that would make an Excellent(20) party.
> 
> Are you familiar with Nightnmares of Futures Past?? Go ahead and think up a concept for your character and what powers you are thinking of
> 
> HM




I'm familiar with the X-Men storyline set in the dark future. I think that's what you're talking about, anyway.  I have all of the books in PDF format.

Hmmm concept... I think that I'd like to try out a smuggler of some kind.  It seems to me that a smuggler would be a useful character in an oppressive setting.  Not sure about powers.  I kinda like the idea of being a descendant of a "modern" Marvel character.  The Beyonder? LOL  No, I dunno.  I'll have to think about it.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh yes someone with a high Resource score would help alot  There is a black market and certain devices like "mutant jammers" that pC's would need so go for it

Rangerjohn any ideals what your in the mood to play?

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2009)

Fast Lane  kinda figured he might be descended from Gambit and Rogue after she absorbed a speedster.  Wouldn't know how to stat the power though.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

just want the speed or are you looking for things like making a cyclone, punching someone 20 times in 5 seconds, speed reading/talking, what about what he is doing since the great mutant cleansing do a background and we can work in powers/stunts from there


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2009)

*For WD*

Something for you WD you can just copy paste it when we get a RG going:


```
Insert Character Name Here
Identity: True identity here
 
Abilities   Normal      Current
F:        Typical(6)      ---
A:        Typical(6)      ---
S:        Typical(6)      ---
E:        Typical(6)      ---
R:        Typical(6)      ---
I:        Typical(6)      ---
P:        Typical(6)      ---
 
Health: 24
Karma:  18
Resources: To be determined
Popularity: 0
 
Powers:
-Power Duplication:(Unearthly 100), (name) has the ability to copy up to 5 
peoples power sets and abilities at once. This allows him to use their powers
 at will and at the same time, but at half efficiency. Should he wish to 
duplicate anothers powers he loses the oldest set of powers (unless he is 
not at the maximum of five) he duplicated.
 
Limitation:
 
*(name) does not duplicate the innate safeguards incorporated in the 
original power unless he makes a successful Yellow FEAT. 
*May only Duplicate another mutants powers/abilities. 
*May not duplicate talents or knowledge. 
*May only duplicate 5 subjects at a time. 
*May only duplicate at half the original potency, rounded up. 
*Keeps powers/abilities for 7 days or until the power/ability is replaced.
 
Talents:
 
To be determined
 
Contacts:
 
To be determined
 
Background:
 
Needed
 
Apperance:
 
Needed
```


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 3, 2009)

I was working off the character postulated by Hero4Hire.  The one that imparts speed to  all he touches.


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2009)

I am considering the following:

My character is a street-savvy smuggler, whose mutant powers enable him to mostly avoid detection and incarceration/capture. 

In terms of powers, I was thinking invisibility, teleportation, maybe some empathic or telepathic powers.

I'm considering making him a descendant of established Marvel characters, but I'm not entirely sure how that fits into the rest of the scenario.  For what it's worth, the parents I'm considering are Franklin Richards and Rachel Summers or possible Kitty Pryde and someone (not Colossus because someone already has him as a dad).

EDIT: Spider-Man and Black Cat.  ???  Hmm.........  that changes things....


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> I was working off the character postulated by Hero4Hire. The one that imparts speed to all he touches.




Nice do you think he would be fast also? accelarating what he touches would he walk around with a couple javelins or other things to attack with

Better yet just start at beginning when did rouge and gambit get together (before or after MRA) and were u raised by them, when your powers manifested what happened(usually bad lol) and what have you been doing to survive since the MRA was inacted?

then we can get to powers 

HM


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2009)

*ZERO*

*FIGHTING*: Good (10)
*AGILITY*: Amazing (50)
*STRENGTH*: Excellent (20)
*ENDURANCE*: Typical (6)
*REASON*: Good (10)
*INTUITION*: Incredible (40)
*PSYCHE*: Good (10)

*HEALTH*: 86
*KARMA*: 60
*RESOURCES*: Remarkable (30)

*POPULARITY*: 0

---

*POWERS* [6]:
- BLENDING [Good (10)]
Zero can camouflage himself in any sort of surroundings, though he's more likely to do so in urban settings.  This is a true _mutant_ ability, existing in neither parent.  
- DANGER SENSE [Incredible (40)]
This is, of course, descendant from Spider-Man.  It operates pretty much like his dad's ability.
- REALITY ALTERATION (Future) [Excellent (20)]
Zero can manipulate probability, similar to how Black Cat did (does?), except that Zero can cause positive outcomes as well as negative ones.
- SPIDERCLIMB [Remarkable (30)]
Just like his dad, Zero can scale almost any sort of surface.
- STEALTH [Remarkable (30)]
Zero can move with inhuman silence and grace.  This is what allows him to escape detection by the authorities and smuggle contraband.  This is a true _mutant_ ability, existing in neither parent.  

*TALENTS* [3]:
- Fighting (Acrobatics)
- Fighting (Tumbling)
- Professional (Crime)

*CONTACTS* [4]:
- Resistance Leader
- Corrupt Official
- Crime Lord
- Law Enforcement

*ORIGIN*
Zero is the only child of Peter Parker (Spider-Man) and the Black Cat.  While a mutant, Zero hides his powers very well, using them sparingly and usually only when his life is in danger.  He grew up a pickpocket, then became a car thief, then a bank robber, a fence, and now occupies his time smuggling restricted goods to fellow mutants in need.

Having spent considerable time and resources, Zero's true identity and past has been wiped from government and law enforcement databases.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2009)

All great but we will play using the whole numbers to start with abilities and progress in stages of 5 so you can change those if you wish 

Powers are great mix do you sure you don't want a name like DarkSpider or ShadowSpider lol

Will get you some equipment from the module to add to your character soon.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2009)

Plus, there is already an Agent Zero in the Marvel Universe. That might be a little confusing. Not that Agent Zero has to exist in our Universe. I'm just pointing it out.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey airwalkrr never heard of an agent zero but insight can have anyname and change it to keep his cover lol

Wanted to ask u airwalkrr u know the game you want to do your stats or you want me to work them out?

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2009)

Agent Zero is pretty sweet. Read the background info on the link I provided if you never heard of him. And I can do them myself unless you'd rather do them. Stats is easy. It's picking the right suite of powers that takes a while.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Agent Zero is pretty sweet. Read the background info on the link I provided if you never heard of him. And I can do them myself unless you'd rather do them. Stats is easy. It's picking the right suite of powers that takes a while.




i read on him a generic gunman bad attitude and a great shot (think this is the main reason i got out of comics back in late 90's)

You are right about powers just pick them i will assign ranks i need you to be able to affect sentinels but not to the point where you blast them once and they are toast and need to think on your ranks at different times of day/if Sun is present  

Also I have been reading through other modules and i may have set date to far ahead (trying to do timeline) It may just be about 2018 or somewhere in that area +/- 2 yrs ok and in the last module it says Colosus is possibliy still alive hmmm... father son reunion???

HM


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2009)

His name is Zero because he is "zeroed" out of law enforcement and government databases, plus he is so sneaky and stuff that he's hard to find.  No relation to Agent Zero.

I'll update the numbers.

HM, do you need more info on the background in order to decide on whether he's allowed?


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 4, 2009)

He is not fast perse himself, but he gets speed from vehicles, even things as simple as skateshoes, (which he wears).  Don't think he carries actual weapons, makes weapons of every day objects, like his dad.  He would carry at least a deck of cards, easier to pass inspections that way.  As for background, he was raised by his parents untill they where killed in action in the MLA,  since then he has used his contact with the MLA and the criminal organization his father was part of to survive.  Maybe he met the smuggler this way.   For power manifistation, it was bad he was playing baseball and killed the batter.  The ball went through the bat on through the boy.  He has trauma about this and now has a phobia of uncontrolled power.  He was fanatical about getting control of his own power, his mother understanding, taught what she knew.  He now has great control, though to others it appears he is reckless.


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> He is not fast perse himself, but he gets speed from vehicles, even things as simple as skateshoes, (which he wears).  Don't think he carries actual weapons, makes weapons of every day objects, like his dad.  He would carry at least a deck of cards, easier to pass inspections that way.  As for background, he was raised by his parents untill they where killed in action in the MLA,  since then he has used his contact with the MLA and the criminal organization his father was part of to survive.  Maybe he met the smuggler this way.   For power manifistation, it was bad he was playing baseball and killed the batter.  The ball went through the bat on through the boy.  He has trauma about this and now has a phobia of uncontrolled power.  He was fanatical about getting control of his own power, his mother understanding, taught what she knew.  He now has great control, though to others it appears he is reckless.




I really like this character concept, BTW


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 4, 2009)

Insight said:


> HM, do you need more info on the background in order to decide on whether he's allowed?




No your character is approved, just I need to give you all the timeline so you can tell me what you have been during the years that North America has degenerated. I'm working on that  



rangerjohn said:


> He is not fast perse himself, but he gets speed from vehicles, even things as simple as skateshoes, (which he wears). Don't think he carries actual weapons, makes weapons of every day objects, like his dad. He would carry at least a deck of cards, easier to pass inspections that way. As for background, he was raised by his parents untill they where killed in action in the MLA, since then he has used his contact with the MLA and the criminal organization his father was part of to survive. Maybe he met the smuggler this way. For power manifistation, it was bad he was playing baseball and killed the batter. The ball went through the bat on through the boy. He has trauma about this and now has a phobia of uncontrolled power. He was fanatical about getting control of his own power, his mother understanding, taught what she knew. He now has great control, though to others it appears he is reckless.




Great concept and I plan on a few uncontrollable aspects to appear (maybe when you roll high) so as to keep your character on his toes. Now the hard part powers and stunts, will look over a few and let you know also if you saw the ultimate powers book you could pick a few too we will build this together.



Insight said:


> I really like this character concept, BTW





As do I  going to be one heck of a party.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 4, 2009)

How about this?

FASTLANE
alias Dominic Rembeau

FIGHTING EX 20
AGILITY  Ex  MN 70  see below
STRENGTH GD  10
ENDURANCE  RM MN 80  see below
REASON GD 10
INTUTION RM 30
PSYCHE TY 6

HEALTH 180

KARMA 46


POWERS

KENETIC MANIPULATION:
as AM 50 hyperrunning through objects and able to throw objects at AM velocity for AM dmg.

Contacts: 
MLA
Criminal Oginization

Talents: Throwing objects
Driving

Resources Ex


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's my character. I actually went through and rolled my stats and starting number of powers and talents, just for fun. Got some good rolls. It seemed like everyone else was starting at the standard rank number rather than the initial rank number so I went ahead and did that. The only thing I didn't like about rolling up my character is that I would have preferred a slightly higher Agility so my energy generation hits more often. Would you mind if I swapped that with Strength? Also I elaborated on his background a bit. I left some bits in there about his mother, but it is nebulous so you can either do something with her or not. Also, I rolled up three contacts. Dr. Reyes is a medical contact, even though she is in Baja California. Havok is a local contact, one of the few mutants who is still around. I figure he's been kind of showing Solaire the ropes as far as survival goes. And the X-Force is a group that Solaire has made contact with and attempted to join. I imagine they didn't let him in because they saw him as something of a liability with his powers being weakened at night (when they like to do most of their "terrorist" activities). Still, he probably helps them when he can so he is in their favor. 

Solaire
aka Apolinar Julio Richtor
*F* – RM (30)	
*A* – GD (10)	
*S* – IN (40)	
*E* – EX (20)	
*R* – IN (40)	
*I* – RM (30)	
*P* – EX (20)

*Health:* 100
*Karma:* 90
*Resources:* Feeble
*Popularity:* 0
*Talents:* First Aid, Languages (Latin, Spanish, English), Martial Arts B
*Contacts:* Dr. Cecilia Reyes, X-Force, Alexander “Alex” Summers aka Havok

Powers:
*Resistance to Mental Attacks (Remarkable):* Any mental-related attacks that affect the Psyche from psionic (but not magical) sources must overcome Remarkable ability as opposed to Solaire’s Psyche.
*Energy Generation (Good) [Incredible]:* Solaire can fire bolts of force that inflict Force-type damage. The bolts hit for Incredible damage up to 5 areas away and use Agility to determine if they hit the target. Solaire may choose to inflict less damage than determined, whether in amount of Health test, or effects of the attack. (He may "pull his punch.") See Limitations.
*Energy Detection (Incredible):* Solaire is able to identify solar radiation and track photonic energy trails. He can identify the general "type" of energy (particles, x-rays, light, exhaust of a nuclear engine, etc.) with Incredible ability and can track the energy trail of photons with Incredible ability per hour. Faint trails or common types of energy with confusing patterns may require yellow or red FEATs at the Judge's option.
*Solar Regeneration (Remarkable):* Solaire heals faster than the normal rate of Endurance Rank per day. He recovers the Remarkable rate every 10 minutes he is in the sunshine, providing he does not take additional damage in that time and is able to rest. Solaire cannot engage in any other actions while resting and regenerating. If that rest is interrupted (14 ninja of the Hand rush in on turn 9 of his rest), Solaire must start again to recover. In darkness, inside buildings, and in other similar situations, the character heals normally.

_Limitations:_ Whenever Solaire is in full daylight, he does full damage with his Energy Generation blast. (He may not “pull his punch” under such situations.) At night, his Energy Generation is reduced to Good damage up to 2 areas away.

Background:

Solaire's father was Julio Esteban "Ric" Richtor aka the mutant Rictor. Solaire's mother is unknown, but is suspected to be a mutant with minor psychic powers (which explains Solaire's resistance to psionics). Rictor was a freedom fighter for mutants from the very beginning, refusing to submit to the MRA. He and a rogue faction from X-Factor were responsible for numerous acts of so-called "terrorism" throughout the United States and Mexico.

Apolinar was abandoned on the steps of a small parochial monastery in Baja California when he was only an infant. The monks had nothing but a name for the young boy and a letter written by his father, but they took him in and raised him in the ways of the Jesuits. Several months after Apolinar was left on the steps of the monastery, Rictor and several of his allies were killed in a valiant assault on a mutant concentration camp as they tried to free several of their captive comrades. It is unknown whether Apolinar's mother was involved in the attack, but rumor has it she is still alive whether she took part in the attack or not.

Apolinar's residence at the monastery was kept secret, as the Mexican monks suspected the boy's mutant heritage would cause trouble. Their fears were confirmed when, at the age of 15, he spontaneously burst forth a blinding beam of light and concussive force into an adjacent building causing irreparable damage. No one was hurt, and the monks forgave him the incident, knowing it was not his fault. But Apolinar saw himself as a freak and a monster. He fled the monastery, hoping to hide himself away. But he was no survivalist, and soon he sought shelter in a city where he was reduced to begging. In was only a matter of time before the hot sun brought out his uncontrollable powers again. This time there would be consequences. Federales attempted to seize him, but he used his powers to escape.

While he hid from the Federales, he was approached by en elder mutant who was also in hiding. Her name was Cecilia Reyes, a Puerto Rican doctor who had been forced to flee from her native island home after the passing of the MRA. Because of her talent with medicine, she was able to bribe the local corrupt Mexican officials to stay away from her and kept a number of mutants safely under her roof.

Dr. Reyes was kind to Apolinar, took him under her wing, taught him English and basic medical skills (equivalent to an EMT), and even told him stories she had heard about his father. The more he learned about his father, the more he wanted to join in the mutant rebellion and turn back the tide against mutants. He wanted the MRA ended, one way or another. So around the time he turned 19, he left a note for Dr. Reyes thanking her for all her help, and quietly slipped out into the night to slink across the US/Mexico border to find his destiny.

Appearance:

Solaire is a fairly attractive young adult of apparently Hispanic descent. He is actually half-Caucasian, but you wouldn't be able to tell from looking at him. He usually wears his black hair cut short. His outfit is typically black jeans with an ochre t-shirt depicting a red wavy sunburst. He often wears a leather jacket over the ensemble to allow him to hold things in his pockets like wire cutters, first-aid equipment, and so forth.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2009)

@airwalkrr: The charcater is great and of course you can switch the strength/agility would be a better fit

Important: It is late so won't go into details here but i am going to change the way your limitation works once I work it out and don't worry it will probably be for the best can't have your main power at IN(40) standard sentinels have Body Armor RM(30) so 10 points a pop maybe a little weak for this grusome world.  give me the weekend and will throw some ideals at you

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, as I said, I rolled up my powers. The original rank that I rolled for the energy generation was Good, which I thought was just awful. So I used the guidelines for upping powers by adding limitations and cranked it up to Incredible. I could have made it better, but I felt I already had a pretty solid character. Also, I didn't know which version of sentinels you were using so I didn't know whether that was going to be enough. I have no problem with making it Amazing, Monstrous, or Unearthly under certain conditions.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 6, 2009)

If you don't mind I think I am going to work on another concept.

Having one or two progeny of Marvel characters in the group is cool for me, more is a bit too camp for me unless that was the theme.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2009)

At least I picked a more obscure character than Colossus, Rogue, Gambit or Spider-Man.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 6, 2009)

I think Colossus actually having a son is pretty obscure Marvel Lore as opposed to a member of the New Mutants if we are comparing. 

I really like everyone's character concepts and don't mind changing up.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2009)

hey hero4hire a character change is ok we are still in the planning stages so have at it.

but keep your other character handy (maybe a cameo  )

night EnWorld lots to do come the mornin'

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry, will post some background next week.


----------



## Insight (Nov 10, 2009)

I really, really wanted to play this game, but I am forced to reduce my time on EN World. Due to outside constraints, I'm sorry to report that I need to drop.

Good luck, all.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2009)

And drat!! 

Hey Insight can I use Zero as an NPC?? Kind of the black market contact if the party needs one?

To everyone else will be posting timeline tonight (what I am working on now) and airwalkrr's changes that we may want to make.

Guess recuritment is in order hey hero4hire anyone you know from the Living Superhero's thread who may want to get into this?

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2009)

What if we did a -3CS for one of his other powers, like Energy Detection, added a +3CS to Energy Generation, then added a limitation to make it a bit more powerful?

There's more than one way to fight a sentinel though. Even though the X-Men regularly use direct tactics, they often use their environment to their advantage as well. Cyclops might blast part of a weak abandoned structure so it falls over on the sentinel. Shadowcat may phase shift part of the sentinel underground, getting it stuck. Storm could cause a tidal wave that floods them with water, not destroying them, but giving the X-Men a chance to regroup. And despite them rating Cyclops' energy beam as Amazing, he can somehow still blast an arm off a sentinel. I don't know what version sentinel he was fighting though...


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry, got a creativity blockade. Will post something, ones I got an idea  don't wait for me


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> What if we did a -3CS for one of his other powers, like Energy Detection, added a +3CS to Energy Generation, then added a limitation to make it a bit more powerful?




I was thinking of going the CS way also. Lets say we keep the power(energy generation) at IN(40) and this is when you are indoors or outside when it is cloudy/overcast. The you get +2CS if the sun is hitting you and a -2CS when the sun is down.



Walking Dad said:


> Sorry, got a creativity blockade. Will post something, ones I got an idea  don't wait for me




NP WD I think I'm not going to start everyone together so feel free to hop in when everything in the real world is good


Still working on timeline using all four modules and marvel universe trying to keep some things consistent. Like X-Factor forming 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2009)

*Here's what i have so far for the timeline i need to work on the 90's lol they will not follow the comics I believe *

1980- Oct 31st Senator and presidential candidate Robert Kelly assassinated by Brotherhood of Evil Mutants (lead by Mystique members included Pyro, Avalanche, Blob, and Destiny). Also killed were Charles Xavier and Moira MacTaggert

1980- Nov 4th Ronald Regan wins presidential election but what is really important this election is NASI party (National American Social Improvement Party, garners enough votes to become strong third party. And shapes elections across the country for years to come.

1981- Feb 5th Xavier's School for the Gifted is closed permanently.

1984- Secert Wars. (Goes pretty much as writin.) Also Alison Blair "Dazzler" declares to all she is a mutant, this prompts new anti-mutant hysteria effecting outcome of this years election.
1984- Nov 4th Anti-mutant reactionary elected to president(not a NASI Party member though). NASI members take a good 1/3 of seats in House and couple seats in the Senate.

1985- Sept 18th Mutant Affairs and Control Act (MACA) is pushed through congress and signed by the president. The passage of this bill marked a low point in the constitutional evolution of the United States. In the bill a caste style system is formed, everyone must report to the local civil authorities to register for an identification card.
1985- Dec 8th Trail of Magneto. X-Men are not around so Magneto is found guilty and takin into custody, it is later determined he did not make it to prison escaping before arriving.

1986- Feb 5th Five years after the closing of their school the Original X-Men (Cyclops, Beast, Iceman, Marvel Girl, and Angel) meet by accident at Xavier's Mansion. There they decide to form a new group to help mutants hurt by the MACA. They name the group X-Factor.

1987- April 20th Supreme Court strikes down the MACA as a wholesale violation of constitutionally-guaranteed rights. This  brings about riots and anti-mutant protests as people want something done about the "mutant menace".


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds good. Can't wait to start.

So is the +2/-2 CS thing the way to go with Solaire's energy blast?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2009)

Only if your cool with it I think it would reflect what you are trying to do with the character, if there isn't another ideal on it I think it would be the easiest way to run it.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 15, 2009)

Yea that's fine with me.


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 21, 2009)

Since Insight dropped, do you have room for another player?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2009)

Sure KarinsDad (may I call you KD?? Plz call me HM) 

Please jump aboard 

For some reason I do not see the post I made (was waiting on answers to a questions so I will try again, maybe I posted it to a different thread?? 

I have been going over my history for the 1990's and want to know before if anyone would be offended if I change historic events in US/World history to fit most notable would be:

1991-Collaspe of soviet Union(RW) - in ours it doesn't happen Soviets become stronger do to inter US strife

1992- Rodney King riots (in game world he was beaten because it was thought he was a mutant but proof came about he was human but verdict was the same and people were angry)

1993- Waco Texas (all happens the same just proved mutants were hiding there)

And there are others let me know if anyone has any problems I really don't want to offend anyone.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 21, 2009)

I see nothing offensive. Although as a student of Russia and the Soviet Union in particular it was a miracle the USSR survived as long as it did. It should have collapsed in the late seventies while Brezhnev was in charge.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 21, 2009)

No problems, this is an alternate dimension, run with what you like.
Although, for "realism's" sake you might want to explain things like airwalker mentioned.  In other words, what went differently in this world to make it possible.


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 21, 2009)

I wanted to say that I am a bit leary of playing in an apocalyptic type superhero game setting. I've DMed one such setting and played in two others and they folded pretty quick.

The reason is that players are not really heroes. They are survivors. The players I've played with have eventually had issues with not being able to be heroes. The government is against them. The normal population is against them, etc. The PCs cannot really shine because very few NPCs appreciate what they do. Conflict does not equate to heroism.

So, I just wanted to say that I don't prefer to play in a game if the game is going to fold shortly after starting. PCs don't stop crimes, they don't save the world, they aren't heroes, they are just people with powers. If the DM and players are committed to playing in such an environment, I'm cool with it (although I do prefer playing superheroes that are indeed, heroes). I would caution people though that interest for many people wanes after a while of just figuring out the next sentinel to avoid. In such a world, PCs are often considered villains. Regardless of their motives, they are breaking the law and are criminals and terrorists. It is harder than normal to play a PC that most NPCs hate or fear.


I also wanted to know how Karma and Popularity work in such a world. Although I own the ruleset, I have never played Marvel, only Champions.

Does killing take a PC down to zero Karma in a game where almost everyone is often an enemy? Are PCs considered heroes, even though they cannot really be such? It seems a bit much to hold the PCs up to the same Karma standards as a four color campaign if the campaign is apocalyptic. For example, does property damage result in negative Karma? There seems to be several positive Karma actions in the core rules that would never happen in such a campaign, so it seems tougher to acquire Karma.


Not to say that I don't want to play. I love superhero campaigns and there are virtually none around. It's just that I have seen what happens in these types of campaigns and don't want to start if the campaign is going to crash and burn after a few months.


Also, when will the campaign start?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 22, 2009)

I, for one, love post-apocalyptic games. I run one (see my sig). And the Rifts RPG is my favorite role-playing game of all time. The Nightmares of Futures Past storyline is a very compelling one, and there are many chances to be heroes. Consider, if you will, that the sentinels have effectively become dictators over both mutant AND man. A group of mutants might find themselves discriminated against, but if they ascribe to the kind of high moral values such as those Professor Xavier promoted they can make a difference in the lives of many, both human and mutant.

I intend to develop my character as initially a hot-head revolutionary who is angry at the humans of the world for creating the sentinels and causing his father's death (although he is no murderer). However, over time, he begins to recognize that the "war" against the sentinels cannot be won unless humans and mutants unite together. He has already been prodded along that path by his mentor, Dr. Reyes, who shelters mutants and tries to work within human society rather than against it.

I think it depends on the attitude of the players going into the game. If all they want to do is kick sentinel butt, well, that gets old fast. But if they go into the game wanting to make a difference in the world and foster cooperation between mutants and humans (as they should), then you've got a great formula for a campaign.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2009)

Great reply airwalkr thank you 

I will be promoting heorism as that is the name of the game but your right survival will be at the fore front mostly in the beginning till we get the thread settled in. Then it will not be nesscary as we will establish what your character does to survie then I will set you out on making a difference in a world gone mad.

You are right there are special rules for Karma and popularity in the module I willhave to copy them to a note pad and post. For now a concept I would love for you to make a Truth and Justice type hero your powers could be anything but what he believes in is maybe the Old School heroism (hmmm an external?? we shall see) have fun making a character.

And since there is no problems with adding "Real World" history mixed with a little Marvel history to get a feel for what the world is lik enow let me work on my timeline alittle more.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> Also, when will the campaign start?




Now here is a great question. And I have an ideal let me know what you think and help me twink it.

The game will start for you when your character is ready.

As the Pc's will not start in a group, you need not wait and this will help us in a few things:

1.Give us a chances to familiarize with the rules.(Been awhile)
2.Give us time to twink characters before we hit anything big in the campaign.
3.Help establish area and support cast.
4.And start the generation of a Karma Pool. Any karma rewards earned until we start as a group will be spilt into thirds. You will get a third and 2/3 will go into a group pool to be used when we start offically.

What do you think?

And we could do duo's before group also (Marvel Team-Up)

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Holyman, do I need to have the book for playing? The concept is great and I'll love to play.


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 23, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> The game will start for you when your character is ready.




Almost finished.

6 typed pages so far, but 2 of them are a power which was easier to cut and paste in from UPB. The hardest part seems to be coming up with a name.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Hey Holyman, do I need to have the book for playing? The concept is great and I'll love to play.




Thanks to hero4hire we all can get the books herefor free:

http://www.classicmarvelforever.com/download/download_advanced.htm

You realy don't need a hardcore knowldge of the rules to start making a background for a hero.

HM


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is my PC (lengthy, I know). The intent of the PC is to have a PC that is not a mutant (an Inhuman) being forced by circumstances to work alongside of mutants. The other intent is to have adventures that are not all mutant based (which can get repetitive after awhile) and to allow the DM an easy way to have adventures all over the world, not just in the U.S.


I made a few modifications to the Energy Vampire power. I wanted a type of Energy Drain or Energy Sink, but it was not available. The three changes I made are:

1) Her power is not communicable. It's not a disease.

2) Her power can affect a target in a later encounter. It's not a disease that a foe can get an immunity to, it's a draining of energy.

3) Her power does not lower her stats and spells while she sleeps. Instead, it drains sources of power around her. It would only drain her if there were absolutely no sources of power within a mile.

Her weakness for the power and the constant drain of her own abilities more than makes up for these changes (which I thought were overkill to begin with). Otherwise without these three changes, the PC just does not work.

I also made up her two main weaknesses based on how some other things work in the game system.

Note: Since many of her abilities are lengthy and not simple, I copied the appropriate text straight from the books and just put her name into it for readability. I also gave her average stats for an Inhuman with the exception of Intuition and Psyche.


*Providence*
aka Norelin Abrash
F – GD (10)
A – EX (20)
S – EX (20)
E – RM (30) AM (50) see Troubleseeker
R – GD (10)
I – EX (20)
P – IN (40)

Health: 100
Karma: 70
Resources: Feeble
Popularity: 0
Talents: Languages (Tibetan, broken English), Martial Arts A, Demonologist
Contacts: The monks at the Temple of the Ancient One

[sblock=Powers]
*Troubleseeker (Excellent):* The Power combines Teleportation with automatically functioning Mental and Detection Powers. Providence subconsciously detects a crisis somewhere within her range and automatically teleports to the vicinity. The maximum range for detection and Teleportation is 25000. Providence has no control over the Power. She usually arrives without any idea of what the problem is that drew her. Her only warning is the dreaded feel of the Power beginning to function. (A brief tingle, a muttered "Here I go again," and poof!). The power does, however, teleport her to an area of some privacy.

Nothing in the Marvel Universe can prevent Providence from teleporting into a crisis area. Her unwanted appearance can only be prevented by nullifying the Power before it functions. This can be accomplished by negating the detection, analyzing, or transportational aspects of the Power (more on this later).

Once she is drawn to the scene, Providence can move freely about. She must remain within 10 areas of the initial attraction. If Providence goes beyond that limit, she is instantly teleported back to her starting place. Only when the crisis has been dealt with can the Troubleseeker leave the area. (Of course, the Power is also free to draw her to a new crisis elsewhere.)

To compensate for the constant demands the Power places on Providence, it increases her Endurance by this Power's rank number. The Power automatically transports anything Providence considers part of her self image. This can be extended to include clothing, equipment, and even companions. The additional weight is limited to the number of pounds equal to the Power rank number (800 pounds).

What attracts the Troubleseeker? The Detection aspects of the Power operate on an Empathic basis. The crisis that attracts it is one that generates extreme levels of turbulent emotions (fear, hate, pure evil, general anguish, and so on).

An event that doesn't directly affect anyone will not attract the Troubleseeker. A screening mechanism prevents the hero from traveling to "false alarms" such as a distressed accountant who just lost his ledgers.

The Power does allow Providence to rest between missions. The Power will not function again until 1-10 days after the successful conclusion of the previous mission. If the mission was unsuccessful, the Power functions again 1-10 hours after the hero's defeat.

Providence has a -1CS resistance to Emotion attacks. Even worse, a perfect simulation of the emotions that accompany extreme distress can serve as a trap to lure and hold the Troubleseeker. Providence cannot leave the 10 area limit until she has discovered the deception and neutralized the source of the spurious emotions.

Whatever its nature, the Power will never try to get Providence killed. The screening mechanism never draws Providence to a crisis that is beyond her ability to handle, though she might not think so at the time. If Providence admits or suffers total defeat, the Power may even allow her to escape. If Providence is in a fatal situation with absolutely no way out, the Judge rolls a red Power FEAT. Success means Providence is teleported to safety, at the loss of all her Karma.

The Power works against the Providence’s opponents if they try to carry her away from the area. Such attempts to hijack Providence proceed normally until the 10-area limit is reached. At that point Providence immediately teleports back to her starting place, minus whatever had carried her away.

As mentioned earlier, the only way to prevent Providence’s unwanted appearance is to somehow prevent the Power from initially functioning. The detection aspect can be temporarily blinded by such means as Mental Invisibility or Force Field vs. either Mental or Emotional Attack. If the villain operates so covertly that no one gets distressed, this will also do. The key is to prevent Providence from receiving the broadcast emotions.

The second mode of prevention deals with the analysis aspect. Anything that can reduce Providence's Reason or Intuition to below Typical can prevent her from recognizing distress as something that demands her attention. Means to this end include Hypnotic Control, Emotion, Control, Induced Sleep, Mind Drain, and Psionic Vampirism.

The third mode is simple enough. The villain need only negate Providence's ability to Teleport. Note: The hero may actually thank the villain for this, if the villain is able to pass himself off as a benefactor.

Note: Due to the fact that the power is controlled by the Lords of Order, Providence typically only teleports to scenes of major magical chaos and not more mundane emergencies. These scenes will often, but not always, have magical components or foes, the Lords of Order are not concerned with the mundane.


*Energy Vampire (Remarkable):* Providence can drain the energy from a target and convert that energy into extra Strength, Endurance, Psyche, and her spells. She can force a non-living, nor sentient target to release all its energy, an Intensity FEAT equal to the energy potential of the target. For example, an auto battery can be drained on a Typical Intensity FEAT, a gallon of gasoline by Good Intensity FEAT, the magnetism every tape in a music shop on an Excellent intensity FEAT, the heat of a blast furnace on an Amazing Intensity FEAT and so on.

Living and/or sentient targets are harder to drain, because they possess Psyche. The target's Psyche determines the Intensity of the FEAT needed. A successful FEAT enables the hero to drain energy from the target. The amount drained is equal to this Power's rank number. The amount is drawn from all the target's Energy Emission Powers and any energies that form his physical make-up; this applies if the hero is a non-human (a robot, for example).

Providence can only drain Powers that actually emit energy—see the Energy Emission section. Powers that do not emit energy cannot be affected by this Power. She can drain Remarkable amount of energy each turn as long as she keeps making successful FEATs. She can voluntarily stop feeding at any point by making a Psyche FEAT roll of any color except red. A red FEAT means her hunger is beyond her control. She has entered a feeding frenzy that will only cease when the target has been completely drain of energy (or someone stops her).

If Providence fails to make any FEAT during the feeding process, she breaks off her attack and cannot reestablish it. The victim cannot be harmed by this attack again until a future encounter.

The drained energy comes from her victim's highest ranked Energy Power and/or Psyche, and is divided and added in equal amounts to Providence Strength, Endurance, Psyche, and spells (i.e. divided by 7, 4 points each) and 8 is added to her Health. If two or more powers or abilities have the same rank, the 30 points are divided and drained equally among them.

Why do Energy Vampires do it? Due to their odd nature, they lose energy at a dreadful rate. Their rank numbers for Strength, Endurance, and Psyche, and all Powers (except this one), drop 1 point per hour. Providence must feed to bring those abilities and Powers up to their original levels.

Providence cannot actually starve to death; when all her affected rank numbers reach Shift 0, she enters a deathlike trance. Her power continues to function and tries to drain anything that comes in contact with her. When her abilities return to Feeble, she becomes conscious again. 

Providence’s Energy Vampirism is not communicable.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Providence knows four spells:

*Crimson Bands of Cyttorak (Amazing):* Providence can cast the bands at Amazing power rank (Psyche+1) due to them being Bands of Cyttorak. This spell manifests itself in a variety of ways, as she chooses: vapors, rings, threads, circles, and so on. In addition, the Crimson Bands can also be manipulated like a whip for snatching things or like a rope for pulling characters out of danger. But since they are Bands of Cyttorak, all of the bands can be severed easily by the Shades of the Seraphim spell.

When Providence calls up this enchantment, bands (or whatever) form around the target and entrap him. It takes a full round for the bands to completely form. The target can try to dodge through the bands only in the round in which they form and only if the area being entrapped is as large as a 10 foot cube. If the spell is directed at the individual himself, he cannot dodge through it. When a character is surrounded by the bands there is a 75% chance that he is bound, a 25% chance that he is gagged, and a 10% chance that he is blinded (see the Bound, Gag, & Blind rule in the Miscellany of Mysticism). A separate roll is made for each of these effects.

The bands cause no damage to the entrapped character. Bands have a material rank that is equal to her Psyche rank (rank+1 in this case). While normal attacks will not affect bands, magical attacks may free the victim.

If the magic attack’s spell rank is higher than the bands material rank, it will shatter the bands if the attacker makes a green FEAT roll. If the material rank is the same rank as the magical attack, the attacker must make a successful yellow FEAT roll to shatter the bands. If the material rank is higher than the spell rank of the magical attack, the attacker needs a successful red FEAT roll to break the bands.

Providence does not have to maintain a high level of concentration to maintain the bands; she can move, cast spells, perform normal actions, etc. However, if she is affected by a hostile attack or spell, she must make a successful Psyche FEAT roll to keep the bands from breaking. Bands automatically break if Providence is rendered unconscious.

Note: the spell does not allow normal attacks to shatter the bands. However, the DM might want to allow this to happen, abet at a more difficult level such as -2 CS.


*Bolt of Bedevilment (Remarkable):* Providence can fire a remarkable bolt of pure universal or dimensional energy at a range of 4 areas.


*Seraphim’s Grim Shield (Remarkable):* Once the Grim Shield is created, it can indicate where great evil exists near to the user (Judge’s discretion). This will also indicate to the user, by glowing, if a particular individual is evil (as in a villain).

The shield has an armor rank equal to the spell rank. This shield is usually invisible to all but magic wielders and can be projected out away from Providence’s outstretched hand a few feet. Providence moves the shield to block attacks. If she is attacked from a number of sources at once each shield will only protect her from one attack. If she is surprised, or if the attacking character succeeds in targeting a magical beam or bolt as a bull’s-eye, it means that Providence could not move her shield fast enough to deflect the attack. If the shield is hit by an attack with a higher spell or power rank it shatters, though no damage penetrates it to harm Providence during that round.

Providence can also use this spell to encircle herself with four weaker shields (armor rank Excellent). If any of the shields are broken, the remainder are unaffected. Providence cannot leave the circle of shields until they dissipate or are destroyed.

Note: I could not find rules for how long it takes for a spell to dissipate.


*Sensing-Mystical Detection:* Providence is sensitive to the use of magic. She can detect magic use and its specific source within the area of effect. Among the specific things she can detect are: magicians casting spells, magical items that are being used or that have a protective spell cast on them, magical portals, and magical creatures. Unlike some sensing spells, this spell does not require a great deal of concentration.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Weaknesses]
*Weakness:* Whenever Providence sleeps, she subconsciously drains energy from nearby sources. If there are powerful beings around such as mutants, this is typically not a serious problem. She drains a small amount of their energy and they tend to wake up a bit more tired than usual, but it is not very noticeable. The more mutants or other powered beings around her, the less effect it has. If only one mutant is near her (within 1 mile), that mutant will be at -1 rank to Strength, Endurance, Psyche, and all energy powers and abilities for that day unless he makes a Yellow Endurance FEAT. If only two mutants are near her, they will be at -1 rank to Strength, Endurance, Psyche, and all energy powers and abilities for that day unless they make a Green Endurance FEAT. If no mutants are around her, she drains the local power grid within 1 mile (if it exists) which is not usually immediately detectable by the authorities since it shows up as a spike in power for many homes and businesses in the area, but it is possible for it to be detected if someone is looking for it. She can avoid this by not sleeping, but typically cannot do this for more than a single day. One of the reasons that Providence hangs around mutants (or at least will in the future) is so that the authorities cannot use this method to find her during her sleep.


*Weakness:* Like all Inhumans, exposure to modern air pollutants causes illness for Providence, just not as severe. A yellow Endurance FEAT must be made each week in a metropolitan area like a city. Failure means that Providence will be ill and at -1 CS to all powers and abilities for the following week. If in a less polluted area than a city such as a small town, it is a green Endurance FEAT. If it is in a low populated area with fresh air and very little pollution, Providence will not be ill and does not need to make a FEAT check. Providence tries to stay in low populated areas as often as possible, but her Troubleseeker ability does not keep her there for long. If she teleports into a higher polluted area, she makes the FEAT check on her normal weekly timeframe.


*Weakness:* -1 CS resistance to Emotion attacks due to Troubleseeker.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
Like some rare gifted Inhuman children, Norelin was exposed to the Terrigen Mists at the age of 5. Others get exposed at later ages. And like most Inhumans, she changed. Her appearance did not change, but her body did. Norelin became a living energy sink. And at such a young age, she became an energy sink that could not control her power. The Inhuman scientists immediately started working on a mechanism to help her control her power, but it was slow going. Nothing they tried seemed to work, partially due to the nature of her power itself. It prevented many devices from working when they either ran out of power or worked suboptimally due to a lower power input.

In the meantime, Norelin became an outcast in a society of outcasts. Her power expanded over a large area and created many problems. Her fellow Inhumans became tired and lethargic. Their many systems started to fail and accidents, some deadly, became commonplace. Norelin and her parents were ostracized, even by such an enlightened society.

By the age of 8, Norelin knew that only she could prevent this catastrophe from continuing. So, she devised a plan to escape the city of Attilan. At the time, Attilan was still located in the Himalayans, far from the view of mankind. Norelin managed to sneak out of the city, her power helping her to disable security systems without her even knowing it. Once outside, she started to walk away from her life, into a white world of ice and snow. Although she had carefully prepared for the journey, Norelin was not ready for it. For one thing, she was unaware that her body would not be able to handle the pollutants in the air, even air as rarified as that found in the Himalayans. And the Himalayans are a very large area. Norelin walked and walked, but without the energy that her body was used to draining, she eventually walked into the darkness of unconsciousness.

Norelin’s cold and nearly lifeless body was brought to the Temple of the Ancient One in Tibet by the hermit monks that lived there. There, she was restored back to health with spells, warmth, food, and simple kindness. The monks were the remnant of the Order of the Ancient One: sorcerers and martial artists of skill who followed the lords of order. Although not as powerful as the original sorcerer who took the title of Ancient One, Baron Mordu, or Doctor Strange; these monks were still very skilled compared to many practitioners of the magical arts.

At the temple, the monks devised a sleeping area for Norelin where she was surrounded by mystical artifacts of significant power. She was able to slowly drain these devices of power while she slept, but could not harm them since they were devices of nearly unlimited power. The monks then taught her how to control her power, how to speak Standard Tibetan, spells and how to study to gain new spells, and some minor martial arts.

However, the study of spells can be fraught with danger. Magic does not always act predictably, even the magic of order. Due to some combination of her energy vampirism power, the magic she absorbed while sleeping, and her study of spells, Norelin acquired a powerful and sometimes annoying magical ability outside of her control. Norelin has acquired the Troubleseeker power. This ability teleports Norelin to areas where her help is needed, but does not allow her to leave the area until the Lords of Order are satisfied that she has accomplished their goals there. This has caused all manner of problems for Norelin, but she has so far persevered.

After more than two decades at the temple and in her early thirties, Norelin was teleported by the Lords of Order to a far land for her first mission and she has been traveling the globe since. Mostly she tries to stay in English speaking countries due to the fact that she only speaks Tibetan and limited English learned as a child. She quickly found out about her weakness to human pollutants and is often sick. But due to her living in the outside world for such a long period of time, she does not get nearly as sick as other Inhumans would.

Finally, Norelin tries to find sources of power to supplement her Energy Vampirism. During her sleeping hours, she is ok and does not take damage since she drains from many sources around her. During waking hours, she has to feed about as often as normal people, just to keep herself from weakening. She will often just pull power from a nearby electrical source, but she makes sure to not pull too much from one location, so that it just looks like a slightly higher temporary electrical usage.

Norelin is looking for magical artifacts such as the Book of the Vishanti, the Cloak of Levitation, and the Eye and Orb of Agamotto: both for their capabilities and since they could feed her energy forever. But, these items disappeared along with Dr. Strange years ago and are currently lost to time. Or, does the new hidden Sorcerer Supreme have them?

Note: The Lords of Order referred to here are unknown. They could be Agamotto, the All-Freeing, the Ancient One, Hoggoth, Munnopor, Nirvalon, Oshtur, the Vishanti and/or others. Or, it could be one entity.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance]
Norelin is an attractive woman of apparently Caucasian descent. She appears to be in her early twenties, a result of her Inhuman genetics. She speaks broken English and can be difficult to understand at times. She has dark hair, blue eyes and is five foot nine inches tall and weighs approximately 130 pounds. She wears non-descript clothing in order to not stand out, but she always carries a handbag with her that has a costume hidden along its interior sides (the handbag itself is the costume and is hidden at the small of her back by the costume when it is worn, it also contains her normal clothing while she is in costume). Her costume hides her face and body as Providence, but has a short red wig attached to deceive people of her true appearance. Norelin is extremely intuitive and strong willed and her Inhuman physiology makes her much more capable than many of the most capable of trained humans.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, my concept:

Sheng Tsung
Sheng came from a secret monastic community in the high peeks of china's mountains. He has trained all his life in the monasteries of his town, learning the the ways of Fire, giver and taker of life. By studied the movement of Fire, the elders of the town created a new martial art, Dire Flame. The users of this powerful technique could incinerate their foes in a flurry of punches, kicks, uppercuts and finally, engulfing them in real flames.
Sheng mastered the technique with ease, but it was not enough. Power-lust possessed him, and he leaved his village, searching for ancient knowledge. His grand grand father once told him about the five scrolls of arcane wisdom. The man that could gather the five scrolls would become immortal, and the most powerful man in the world. There was no best prize to gain for the young Sheng. He journey all througout china, searching for the scrolls. He had to fight his way through beasts and evil men who opposed him. One by one he found the scrolls, each unlocking a new secret of the arcane. Sheng grew confident and greedy, and cared nothing about the others: if they get on his way, they'll be eliminated without mercy. He became Sheng Tsung, the Sorceror.
In his way to secure the third scroll, in a cave deep into a rainy forest of the south of china, Sheng came across and elderly man, sitting on the entrance of the cave. Chuckling to himself, Sheng tried to push the old man aside to get into the cave. With lightning reflexes, the old man took Sheng by the wrists, and send him flying backwards, hitting the solid trunk of a big tree. Surprised and enraged, the sorceror used his Dire Flame technique against the old man, and caught him surprised. The flame burned the man badly, but he was not done yet. The two warriors fought all day long, both using their techniques and stances. Eventually, the sorceror emerged victorious over the old fighter. "... Good... Now the curse is yours." said the man, and gave Sheng the third scroll. Disregarding the elder words, Sheng used the scroll and absorbed it's knowledge. Using it's new found scroll, he focused and concentrated his Chi. Performing the moves of the technique, Sheng absorbed the few energies the old man had, killing him. 
A smile crossed his face, moments before he heard something. The voice of the old man! Sheng turned quickly to see: He was dead. 
"Ha ha ha, I'm into your mind, into your soul, look for me no further, you'll not find what is too close to be perceived." The sorceror could not believe what had happened to him. 
The old man was another warrior who seek the scrolls for himself. When he found it, the scroll bound him to the cave, for decades. As time passed, many warriors came to the cave, and he slew them all, and absorbed thier life and strengths; but with the,. their souls. Countless souls tormented the old man every day, driving him almost crazy. Now that Sheng assasinated him, the souls were free, but his soul was locked inside Sheng's mind. Sheng learned that the scrolls were cursed items, created by a powerful an evil sorcerer of the Ming dynasty, now deceased. The old man told Sheng that he was not the only curse Sheng was to endure. Sheng was tainted with evil, and if he died while in that state, his soul will be trapped by the scroll, forever. The old sage however had the solution: He had redeem himself, locate all five scrolls, and destroy them altogether.
Sheng got the message, and nows searchs the world for the missing scrolls. 

Sheng Tsung will be a mystical character, with "magical" powers, thus his nickname "The Sorceror", but also he is trained at martial arts and weapon fighting with the Chinese sword, the dao (resembles a scimitar). He'll be an altered human. 

I'm not sure how to make the sheet or how to handle rolls for the tables and such.  

I was thinking on taking this powers:
[sblock=Powers]Health-Drain Touch: The touch of a character
with this Power transfers a Power rank
amount of Health from the target to the hero.
Previous damage is healed in an equal
amount, up to the maximum Health of the
character. Drained Health above that point is
lost. Characters drained to 0 Health must
make an Endurance FEAT to avoid dying. if
they do so, the attack has no further effect.
Reversing this process, directing one's own
Health into others, is a Power Stunt.

Fire Generation: The hero with this Power
may project flame with Power rank range
and damage, using Agility to hit. Damage is
taken on the Energy table. Like ice
generation, creation of large amounts of
flame may damage the surrounding area in
a fashion that leads to loss of Karma. The
hero may choose to inflict less damage
with his flame, or have a lesser effect than
rolled on the Universal table. The hero
begins play with the ability to use flame as
a missile weapon (fire balls or a jet of fire),
plus one Power Stunt. Other stunts may be
developed.
• Create a flaming shield. This wall of
fire surrounds up to one area. Anyone
passing through it takes Power rank
damage from fire. This may be used
defensively or to restrain criminals who
are not wild about getting singed.
• Body transformation into fire at - 2CS.
This body transformation grants Body
Armor at the lower rank, as well as
Flight at that rank.
• Create flaming images at Power rank -
1CS. These images include duplicates
of the flaming form, as well as firewriting
in the sky.
• Control other forms of fire at - 2CS.
• Absorb fire and heat at Power rank
level and range (example for absorbing
cold).
• Project heat at Power rank -1CS. The
heat projected causes discomfort and
a -1CS on all FEATs in the area of
effect.

Extra Attacks: This Power is always +1CS
better than the starting Fighting ability. Use
this Power instead of Fighting to make
multiple attacks. There is no penalty for
failing with this roll, but the individual may
make only one effective attack in that round.

Invisibility: The hero with this Power can
make his body invisible to normal sight.
This Power does not negate location by
other senses, or nor does it initially negate
location by heat or ultraviolet sources. The
hero still has mass and substance (coating
the hero with dust or paint reveals the true
form, as does fog or rain). The hero may
remain invisible as long as desired, and the
Power rank has no effect on whether the
hero becomes invisible under normal
circumstances.

Energy Touch: The hero with this Power
may inflict damage and effects from the
Energy column of the Battle Effects table,
with a Bullseye regarded as a possible
Stun. The hero may always choose to inflict
less damage than is rolled, or to reduce the
effects of the damage. The touch can be
carried through conductive material, and
may affect multiple targets in this fashion. If
the hero is standing on a steel girder facing
off three goons from HYDRA, and uses the
Energy Touch on the girder (a conductive
material), all three get shocked. The hero
with this Power gains Resistance to
Electricity as a Bonus Power.
[/sblock]
And these talents
[sblock=Talents]Oriental Weapons: This a special category
that grants the character a +1CS to
Fighting or Agility when using the following
weapons: Shuriken, crossbows, sais (treat
as swords), and oriental swords and
daggers (including the katana and the kris).

Martial Arts D: This meditative form of
martial arts searches out the weak spots of
the opponent's defenses and strikes against
them. The practitioner of this form of attack
may ignore the effects of Body Armor
(though not force fields) for determining
Stun and Slam results. The attack by the
character with this Talent does not have to
inflict damage to force a check for possible
Stun and Slam. The disadvantage is that
the target of this attack must be studied for
two rounds before the effects may be
brought into play. The character with this
Talent does not have to attack the
character, only watch him in battle for two
rounds previous to attacking.



Occult Lore: The character with this Talent
has a knowledge of magical societies,
antiquities, runes, and a general
understanding of forgotten lore. The
character gains a +1CS to Reason FEATs
involving items of a magical nature.

Mystic Background: In the Marvel Universe,
all humankind has the potential for
developing magical Powers. This "Talent"
shows that the character has some
background with magical forces. Heroes
may have derived their powers from these
forces if they choose this Talent. A
character with this Talent may have Magical
Powers, with the approval of the Judge. If
the Judge allows magical player
characters, then any of the initial Powers
created may be spells, and should be
noted as deriving from Personal, Universal,
or Dimensional energies.[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 23, 2009)

Interesting...I didn't expect to see two characters in a row that drained people, cast spells and studied in Mountain Temples...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2009)

hero4hire said:


> Interesting...I didn't expect to see two characters in a row that drained people, cast spells and studied in Mountain Temples...




Heh!  Pure awesome!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

He was writing while I was writing. Destiny I tell you!
However, my character will be a melee combatant more than an actual spellcaster. His mystical powers are a complement, that he will not doubt in use or abuse to gain combat advantage.


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 23, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> He was writing while I was writing. Destiny I tell you!




I should have posted some of it earlier. I had a lot finished a few days ago.

As for Destiny, well that name was taken. As was Karma and Kismet. 

All the good Fate names were taken.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

No no I mean it was destined to happen. Char name is Sheng Tsung ={)


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 23, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> No no I mean it was destined to happen.




We're going to have to work on your sense of humor.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, I have the ability to take your language literaly, heh. *Points at his signature*
Although I suspected on double intentions in that phrase. ô.O


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 23, 2009)

Solaire has been ready to go for a while...


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 23, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Solaire has been ready to go for a while...




Yeah, the start of a campaign is typically the slowest part.

Course, the DM did say that we would get rocking and rolling, even if all of the PCs are not finished.

Too bad H4H dropped his original concept. That PC was complete as well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

I was wondering how did the spells worked. Also, need extreme help with character creaation.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 23, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> Yeah, the start of a campaign is typically the slowest part.
> 
> Course, the DM did say that we would get rocking and rolling, even if all of the PCs are not finished.
> 
> Too bad H4H dropped his original concept. That PC was complete as well.




You all probably have anough players to start. I dont think I am going to make another character, but I will be available for advice and the occasional heckling.


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 24, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> What do you think?




I think it's time to start the campaign.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2009)

True true how about this Sunday after the hoilday i will get an RG going because there are still a few non-crunch questions to be answered.

And characters will be easier to find they are everywhere right now. 

But the group so far:

airwalkr- Solaris, blaster hero
rangerjohn- Fast Lane, speedster
WalkingDad- Unnamed, powers mimicer
KarinsDad- Providence, energy vampire
Voda Vosa- Sheng Tsung martial artist/mystic

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2009)

Did I mentioned that I don't know how to make the character?


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 24, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> True true how about this Sunday after the hoilday i will get an RG going because there are still a few non-crunch questions to be answered.
> 
> And characters will be easier to find they are everywhere right now.
> 
> ...




Sunday sounds good to me. You are talking about setting up the IC thread then, correct?


If anyone needs help with their PC, I'm willing to try.

VV, you need to pick how powerful (i.e. feeble, typical, good, excellent, etc.) for each of your ability scores and powers. We can try to help you tweak those. AB rolled his. Rolling might just work best.

I mostly picked mine based on Inhuman stats in the book and the fact that the spells already had the rank listed for them. I chose my two main power levels based on what we needed for the group (e.g. Excellent for Troubleseeker since I could take 4 fellow PCs with me at that level, I really didn't want that great of a range).


The only questions I have for my PC are:

1) How long does it take for a spell to dissipate (for the Grim Shield spell)?

2) Do I pick a rank for the Sensing-Mystical Detection spell? I'm not sure what a rank would be used for. Could Sensing-Mystical Detection be used to see Sheng Tsung when he is invisible since it is a spell doing that? I don't have the books with me, are there rules for a sense power vs. what it is trying to sense and how the ranks work with that?


Note: The PCs do not really have any form of movement powers. This might be something Fast Lane could impart, otherwise, we might be travelling in Taxi's. I could add another spell to Providence, but I wasn't sure if the DM wanted her having 5 spells.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2009)

How do you manage spells? I'll roll for the stats and then link them here.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Did I mentioned that I don't know how to make the character?




Yes you did so we will help 

Here would be the stats for a above para martial artist with some pysche talent:

F: Amazing(50)
A: Remarkable(30)
S: Good(10)
E: Excellent(20)
R: Good(10)
I: Remarkable(30)
P: Incredible(40)

Health: 110
Karma: 80

So this guy would rely on powers and weapons to do damage and is very good in melee.

Hey KD yep thinking IC up Sun 
RG up tonight 

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2009)

Well I have made some rolls

1d100 → [12] = (12)
1d100 → [96] = (96)
1d100 → [69] = (69)
1d100 → [29] = (29)
1d100 → [29] = (29)
1d100 → [81] = (81)
1d100 → [39] = (39)
Roll Lookup
Crappy

F 81-36
A 96-36
S 29-8
E 39-8
R 29-8
I 12-5
P 69-26


Resources
Roll Lookup
67-26 Remarkable

Karma: 39
Health: 88

No Secret ID


Powers
Roll Lookup
98- P 5/5 T 4/4 C 3/4



Edit
You were posting while I did. How is that you get so much better abilities?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Edit
> You were posting while I did. How is that you get so much better abilities?




I just picked them and placed them more to what you wanted to play, can't go wrong when you chose yourself lol.

HM


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 24, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> How do you manage spells? I'll roll for the stats and then link them here.




I picked spells directly out of MHAC-9: Realms of Magic. The advantage of doing so is that it already had the ranks listed.

This tends to work for some typical Marvel spells, but spell-like fire powers like your PC has might just need the DM to rule how powerful they should be.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> I just picked them and placed them more to what you wanted to play, can't go wrong when you chose yourself lol.
> 
> HM






KarinsDad said:


> I picked spells directly out of MHAC-9: Realms of Magic. The advantage of doing so is that it already had the ranks listed.
> 
> This tends to work for some typical Marvel spells, but spell-like fire powers like your PC has might just need the DM to rule how powerful they should be.




Ok I'm getting the idea. I'll go with HM's set of rolls of course, while keeping my nice roll for powers and talents. Also: Could I lower 10 from I and place them in A?

As for spells with fire:
Think of Scorpion from Mortak Combat, or Liu Kang: I want to generate fires beneath my enemy's feet to distract them and make a flying kick and beat the hell out of them, or blast a far away enemy with a bolt of fire (shaped like a cobra's head of course). Sheng will use his drain power to finish up enemies he has already beaten up, or when he is injured severely. He'll turn invisible to sneak behind a foe and snap his neck.
I'll change his allias to The Red Snake Sorceror. 
Sounds like fun


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds fun doesn't sound heroic but we can work on it. 

NP with the change you know though I is a more melee combat oriented ability.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2009)

Heroic? Sheng is more like an anithero. 
On the change of agility, yes, it's more melee oriented, but its also the key ability to determine if I hit or not with my fire power.

So, I've chosen my powers, talents, abilities... What do I need to choose now?


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 25, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> On the change of agility, yes, it's more melee oriented, but its also the key ability to determine if I hit or not with my fire power.




Well, Sheng already has higher I and A than Providence and the same P as Providence.

With this change (and even before it), Sheng will be a better fighter and a better spell caster than Providence.

I haven't ever played the game, so I was kind of hoping that the DM would balance all of the PCs so that some are not more or less better across the board than others.

For example, I purposely made Providence's Bolt of Bedevilment one step weaker than Solaire's Force Bolts because Solaire is the blaster. Providence should not be as good with her ranged attack as he is with his.

So if Sheng is going to be a martial artist / spell caster, I prefer that Providence is a better spell caster and Sheng is a better martial artist. But I don't know how that works in the game system, so I'm hoping the DM will adjust PCs accordingly.

Sheng does step on Providence's toes quite a bit. It'll kind of suck if he's a better spell caster.


Note: Holyman. You have Providence listed as an energy vampire. She's really not. That is just one ability she has and she will not be using it every fight. She's a mini-Docter Strange, a mystic straight out of his temple. Her energy drain (let's call it that instead of vampire) is something that is part of her, but does not define her (she considers it more of a liability than an asset). All of her powers but one and one of her talents (two if she is required to have Mystic Background) are magical in nature.



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Heroic? Sheng is more like an anithero.




Yeah, that's an issue with post-apocalyptic type settings. Players want to roleplay the PC as if they were really there and heroism is super tough in such a setting. Purposely starting the PC as killing foes as a matter of course, though, makes it even tougher.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2009)

I think Sheng has not even one spell, and I think I'll keep him this way, if possible. As I said, I want Sheng to be a martial artist with supernatural powers, not a mage or spellcaster, he uses the tricks the scrolls unlocks for him just to be able to kick ass harder.
As for Heroisms, Sheng will be "forced" by the old man in his head (who I intent to roleplay as well, as an alterego) to do heroic things, like saving the lady in distress or risking his neck. But in combat he'll be the Snake Sorceror, a bewailing individual who exploits his adversaries weaknesses.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2009)

VV- I would want the "hero" to be the way you describe a martial artist with super human abilities to augment him. Kind of like how Shaolin monks are portayed. So let me go back over your powers tomorrow (heading to bed). What weapons are you thinking of carrying?? And what you need now is the why is this chatacter in a war-torn America.

KD- characters aren't set in stone and I believe I have airwalkrs "blaster power" set to a certain anti-sentinel level. Your powers may be augmented before you are complete (especially the energy drain very useful vs. sentinels, so that may be what draws your trouble seeker)

mini-doctor strange it is I like it 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2009)

Still here, but still no more original concept. checking the rules stuff:

Could we drop the time limit he can have the powers, but add something that it will only function with 'natural' mutants aka no abnormals, magic, technology?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 25, 2009)

I want the drain power and the fire power, they are a must! As weapon, as stated before, Sheng Tsung has a dao, something similar to a scimitar. He is not a shaolin monk, he is more like The Mandarin from Iron man or Shang Tsung from Mortal Kombar. As for a reason to be in USA, Sheng is looking for the Scrolls of the Arcane, and to redeem his soul: A war torn apart country is the better place to redeem himself, and besides, the old man will say that the next scroll is hidden someplace in America.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 25, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Still here, but still no more original concept. checking the rules stuff:
> 
> Could we drop the time limit he can have the powers, but add something that it will only function with 'natural' mutants aka no abnormals, magic, technology?




Sorry Wd but I really do need to keep the time limit for what I have in mind- not to give to much away but if say you ran into a "Hulk" like mutant I really don't think you should have Unearthly(100) strength indefinitely but for a week would be nice.

And I thought I did limit the power to mutants only.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 25, 2009)

*Solaire - Final Version*

Solaire
aka Apolinar Julio Richtor
*F* – RM (30)	
*A* – IN (40)	
*S* – GD (10)
*E* – EX (20)	
*R* – IN (40)	
*I* – RM (30)	
*P* – EX (20)

*Health:* 100
*Karma:* 90
*Resources:* Feeble
*Popularity:* 0
*Talents:* First Aid, Languages (Latin, Spanish, English), Martial Arts B
*Contacts:* Dr. Cecilia Reyes, X-Force, Alexander “Alex” Summers aka Havok

Powers:
*Resistance to Mental Attacks (Remarkable):* Any mental-related attacks that affect the Psyche from psionic (but not magical) sources must overcome Remarkable ability as opposed to Solaire’s Psyche.
*Energy Generation (Incredible):* Solaire can fire bolts of force that inflict Force-type damage. The bolts hit for Incredible damage up to 5 areas away and use Agility to determine if they hit the target. Solaire may choose to inflict less damage than determined, whether in amount of Health test, or effects of the attack. (He may "pull his punch.") See Limitations.
*Energy Detection (Incredible):* Solaire is able to identify solar radiation and track photonic energy trails. He can identify the general "type" of energy (particles, x-rays, light, exhaust of a nuclear engine, etc.) with Incredible ability and can track the energy trail of photons with Incredible ability per hour. Faint trails or common types of energy with confusing patterns may require yellow or red FEATs at the Judge's option.
*Solar Regeneration (Remarkable):* Solaire heals faster than the normal rate of Endurance Rank per day. He recovers the Remarkable rate every 10 minutes he is in the sunshine, providing he does not take additional damage in that time and is able to rest. Solaire cannot engage in any other actions while resting and regenerating. If that rest is interrupted (14 ninja of the Hand rush in on turn 9 of his rest), Solaire must start again to recover. In darkness, inside buildings, and in other similar situations, the character heals normally.

_Limitations:_ Whenever Solaire is in full daylight, he gains a +2CS with his Energy Generation blast. At night, his Energy Generation is penalized with a -2CS unless he is bombarded with artificial sunlight in which case this power works normally (without the +2CS).

Background:

Solaire's father was Julio Esteban "Ric" Richtor aka the mutant Rictor. Solaire's mother is unknown, but is suspected to be a mutant with minor psychic powers (which explains Solaire's resistance to psionics). Rictor was a freedom fighter for mutants from the very beginning, refusing to submit to the MRA. He and a rogue faction from X-Factor were responsible for numerous acts of so-called "terrorism" throughout the United States and Mexico.

Apolinar was abandoned on the steps of a small parochial monastery in Baja California when he was only an infant. The monks had nothing but a name for the young boy and a letter written by his father, but they took him in and raised him in the ways of the Jesuits. Several months after Apolinar was left on the steps of the monastery, Rictor and several of his allies were killed in a valiant assault on a mutant concentration camp as they tried to free several of their captive comrades. It is unknown whether Apolinar's mother was involved in the attack, but rumor has it she is still alive whether she took part in the attack or not.

Apolinar's residence at the monastery was kept secret, as the Mexican monks suspected the boy's mutant heritage would cause trouble. Their fears were confirmed when, at the age of 15, he spontaneously burst forth a blinding beam of light and concussive force into an adjacent building causing irreparable damage. No one was hurt, and the monks forgave him the incident, knowing it was not his fault. But Apolinar saw himself as a freak and a monster. He fled the monastery, hoping to hide himself away. But he was no survivalist, and soon he sought shelter in a city where he was reduced to begging. In was only a matter of time before the hot sun brought out his uncontrollable powers again. This time there would be consequences. Federales attempted to seize him, but he used his powers to escape.

While he hid from the Federales, he was approached by en elder mutant who was also in hiding. Her name was Cecilia Reyes, a Puerto Rican doctor who had been forced to flee from her native island home after the passing of the MRA. Because of her talent with medicine, she was able to bribe the local corrupt Mexican officials to stay away from her and kept a number of mutants safely under her roof.

Dr. Reyes was kind to Apolinar, took him under her wing, taught him English and basic medical skills (equivalent to an EMT), and even told him stories she had heard about his father. The more he learned about his father, the more he wanted to join in the mutant rebellion and turn back the tide against mutants. He wanted the MRA ended, one way or another. So around the time he turned 19, he left a note for Dr. Reyes thanking her for all her help, and quietly slipped out into the night to slink across the US/Mexico border to find his destiny.

Appearance:

Solaire is a fairly attractive young adult of apparently Hispanic descent. He is actually half-Caucasian, but you wouldn't be able to tell from looking at him. He usually wears his black hair cut short. His outfit is typically black jeans with an ochre t-shirt depicting a red wavy sunburst. He often wears a leather jacket over the ensemble to allow him to hold things in his pockets like wire cutters, first-aid equipment, and so forth.

Contacts:
Dr. Reyes is a medical contact, even though she is in Baja California. Havok is a local contact, one of the few mutants who is still around. I figure he's been kind of showing Solaire the ropes as far as survival goes. And the X-Force is a group that Solaire has made contact with and attempted to join. I imagine they didn't let him in because they saw him as something of a liability with his powers being weakened at night (when they like to do most of their "terrorist" activities). Still, he probably helps them when he can so he is in their favor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry Wd but I really do need to keep the time limit for what I have in mind- not to give to much away but if say you ran into a "Hulk" like mutant I really don't think you should have Unearthly(100) strength indefinitely but for a week would be nice.
> 
> And I thought I did limit the power to mutants only.
> 
> HM



And one week without any mutant around... and mimic your firends steps into their niches. Hulk got 200 strength? How many Hulk level mutants have you running around


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 26, 2009)

Sheng Tsung, the Snake Sorceror's Intro:

The rain has been falling heavily  since midnight on Florida. The night was pitch dark, and there was no moon in the clouds covered sky. A man stands alone resting his back against a brick wall. His features were obscured by his wet black long hair, that fell over his face. But this man was not alone.
*“I sense the power of the scroll nearby…” *said the voice in Sheng’s head. The old warrior the Snake Sorceror had killed that day in the clouded peaks of China has ever since been speaking to him. His soul was trapped inside Sheng Tsung.* ”Across the street, in that shop, quickly, it’s moving away.”*
*“Yes Wang Chi” *replied the sorceror.
As the sorcerer was crossing the street, a woman’s scream ripped the silence of the night. 
*“That came from the alley back there, a woman in pain”*
*“Oh… Yes, indeed”* Sheng replied, and kept walking towards the shop.
*“Stop, go to the alley now, or it will be too late for her.”*
*“And why should I care? The scroll is near, I won’t lose this opportunity”*
*“Do I have to go over all of what I’ve explained to you? Turn back”*
Sighing, Sheng turns back and heads to the alley *“Yes, Wang Chi.”*
In the dark alley, a pair of tall thugs have cornered a woman, and taken away her purse. She is leaning against the wall, slowly dropping to the floor, in the middle of sobs and cries. 
*“One more shout like that and I’ll put a hole in that pretty face of yours.”* Says one of the criminals, pointing a gun at her. 
The girl just manages to say *“No please…” *
*“Come one baby, strip for us.” *Says the one holding the purse.
*“No please…”* she repeats. 
*“Do it! Or I’ll paint the wall with your brains”* menaces the thug with the gun, pointing it at her head.
The rain continued to fall. In the entrance of the alley, stood Sheng Tsung, the Snake Sorceror.  
*“The woman said no” *he said. The thugs turned quickly to see his dark frame. Only his eyes glowed in a pale green color. In that moment, a lightning from the storm stroke nearby, flashing the sceene with sudden light. After the flash, Sheng was gone.
*“What the hell was that?”* said the gun thug, turning back to the girl. *“Well, we have no time now love, so I’ll just shoot you.”* Before he pulled the trigger, he heard a “CRACK” from behind. Surprised he turned, to see the sorcerer, holding his partner’s head, which was unnaturally twisted.
*“What?! Leave him now!”* the thief said pointing at Sheng with his gun.
*“Your wish is my command”* replied the sorcerer, dropping the other thug. The man fell to the ground with his neck broken, and his eyes white. 
*“Tommy!” *the criminal said, lowering his gaze to look at his friend for a moment. *“You bastard…” *when the man raised his gaze again, Sheng was not there. A cold sweat drop rolled from his head to his chin. 
*“You’ll meet him soon.”* He heard from his left side. Sheng jumped in the air, and delivered a flying kick in the nasty fellow’s head, that leaved him spinning, and tumbling backwards. The sorceror took the stance of the snake this time, and approached quicky to his prey. With his outstretched fingers, he pierced the man’s body like a snake biting it’s prey. Lifeless, the thug dropped to the ground.
In the mean time, the shocked woman couldn’t but hold her mouth with his hand, and crawl back from that terrible places, from that terrible man. 
Sheng walk to her, picking up her purse. He offered it to the woman saying *“Your purse my lady.”* And the woman passed out. 
*“So much for gratitude.” *Thought Sheng. 
*“You must take her to a hospital, she might be injured.”* Wang Chi suggested
*“But the scroll must be near, it couldn’t get much far away.” *Sheng replied, but received no answer. *“Yes Wang Chi”* he finally said, picked up the woman, and walked into the night.


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 26, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> And one week without any mutant around... and mimic your firends steps into their niches. Hulk got 200 strength? How many Hulk level mutants have you running around




Hulk has a Strength of Unearthly (100), less in some incarnations.


Here is the Mimics power as defined by Children of the Atom:

[sblock=Mimicry]
Mimicry: Mimic had the power to duplicate all of the natural abilities, powers, and talents of anybody who was in the same area with him. Artificial or mechanical abilities could not be mimicked. Rankin could not control his power; he copied everything, even if he did not want to. Once he mimicked a character, he kept those powers and abilities until he moved at least a mile away. Then the powers and abilities vanished. Unlike Rogue, he did not absorb a character's powers. The original character retained all of his powers and abilities, Mimic simply duplicated them in himself. Mimic always got the highest ability or power rank from all the people in the area.
[/sblock]

And here is Rogue's power:

[sblock=Power Absorption]
Power Absorption: Rogue has one of the most unusual, and uncontrolled, mutant powers of all the X-Men. Whenever she touches another character, flesh to flesh, she automatically absorbs that person's memories, any talents and powers he has, and even some of his personality. If she maintains the touch too long (more than one round) she runs the risk of permanently absorbing the character's memories, powers, etc., leaving the target character's memory wiped clean. For each round past the first that Rogue maintains contact, she must make a successful Psyche FEAT roll or this will happen. Each time Rogue absorbs another personality her Psyche is lowered one rank; if it reaches Feeble, she goes mad and becomes an NPC. When Rogue touches an opponent, she instantly has his powers and knowledge (whether she wants them or not) and can use them the following round. The duration of this absorbed power and knowledge is four rounds for every one round of contact. Rogue Is not limited to absorbing the powers and abilities of just a single being, she can touch a number of characters and take the highest ability scores and most useful powers of those available. Artificial or mechanical abilities, the powers of those beings that are primarily energy, or extreme physical differences cannot be absorbed by Rogue.[/sblock]


The problem with emulating some comic book characters is that they are too powerful and/or too versatile. For example, if Providence had all of the powers and items of Doctor Strange, she could take out any set of opponents that were not Class 1000. When your foe can go invisible and send you into another dimension, what can you do about it?

There was an issue where the Hulk went totally enraged and went on a rampage and took out the combined X-Men, the Avengers, and a few dozen more heroes. The Hulk was so enraged and so strong that he was even able to break adamantium in that issue. Dr. Strange came along and took the Hulk out in two seconds and sent him to the "Crossroads". It didn't matter how strong the Hulk was.


I view Mimic type PCs (and other types as well) without some form of limitations that way too. For example, if every other PC is limited to powers of Amazing at the most, then a Mimic type PC should not be able to mimic power levels above Amazing. But, a rank limitation(s) shouldn't be the only one(s). There has to be a way for the powers to disappear. In the case of the comics, it was range: one mile. HM suggested time.

Even HM's one week suggestion is really really long for such a versatile power.

Providence loses one point per hour from her Energy Vampirism. I would suggest that HM use an even stronger time limitation for any Mimic powers, otherwise, the Mimic PC is even more versatile. If Providence gradually loses one use of the power in 4 hours and WD's Mimic PC loses one use of the power (not gradual) in a week, how exactly is that fair and fun? Rogue loses her powers above per use in 4 rounds.


A Mimic (using the Mimic power above) who is in an area with different types of allies and enemies could easily end up in a single round with:

F – AM (50) 
A – IN (40) 
S – IN (40) 
E – RM (30) 
R – IN (40) 
I – RM (30) 
P – AM (50)

That's way higher than any of the other PCs, so there has to be balancing factors and that's with a rank limitation. Without a rank limitation, any of these could be Monstrous or Unearthly or higher depending on who is near.

Without a range or time (or both) limitation, this PC would have these types of ability scores in nearly every encounter. Course, not having every ability increase, not gaining every power in the area, forcing rolls to hit to gain an abillity, only gaining one power per round, having a max number of powers gained, etc. are what are needed, just like the other powers in the game system (note: then, gaining two powers in one round would be a future power stunt, etc.).

Like all of the Vampire powers in the game, a Mimic power needs to follow similar rules if we are going to have PC balance. The Mimic power listed above is way broken in about 10 different ways for a PC. So is a one week duration unless there are a lot of other limitations IMO.

I personally think that a Mimic PC should have a time limitation in the "multiple rounds" range. That way, he cannot come into every single encounter with better stats than his allies. But, he could copy ally powers and abillities in combat; or immediately before combat once in a blue moon. In those rare situations, he is stronger than his allies for that one combat. Any duration beyond "multiple rounds" is pretty darn strong for such versatility (unless there are other limitation).


Note HM: We need to figure out how long Providence's Energy Vampirism lowers his foe's abilities. She loses the abilities at one point per hour (which is what you could do for any Mimic power loss if Mimic power gains are limited), but it doesn't say how quickly her foes regain their powers. I would think that them gaining them all back in an hour would be reasonable. What do you think?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 26, 2009)

Did I mention I was really excited about this game? =3


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the information KarinsDad (may I call you KD?).

Would it be possible to limit how many different power sets (5?) and only for half power (or half other players max power), but without the time limit.

So he could choose to have some constant powers, but able to sacrifice them in dire circumstances if he really needs to mimic another one?


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 27, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Would it be possible to limit how many different power sets (5?) and only for half power (or half other players max power), but without the time limit.
> 
> So he could choose to have some constant powers, but able to sacrifice them in dire circumstances if he really needs to mimic another one?




I would think so. If the PC has very few abilities of any significant level and a way to mimic a few other abilities, then as far as I am concerned, he could have those mimicked abilities all of the time and then swap them out when he finds a different power to mimic.

For example (and this is only an example, set up your abilities however you wish), say that you had a PC that could mimic two abilities and two powers. The only limitations are that the abilities and powers have Amazing rank max and that the PC can only mimic mutant powers. Your PC would normally be relatively low on abilities such as the following:

F – EX (20) 
A – GD (10) 
S – TY (6) 
E – EX (20) 
R – TY (6) 
I – GD (10) 
P – TY (6)

Health: 56
Karma: 22

Your PC is on the weak side compared to the other PCs. But in the first fight, you mimic the Strength of a foe (or an ally which is easier) and gain IN Strengh.

F – EX (20) 
A – GD (10) 
S – IN (40) 
E – EX (20) 
R – TY (6) 
I – GD (10) 
P – TY (6)

Health: 90
Karma: 22

A moment later, you mimic AM Endurance.

F – EX (20) 
A – GD (10) 
S – IN (40) 
E – AM (50) 
R – TY (6) 
I – GD (10) 
P – TY (6)

Health: 120
Karma: 22

Your PC is now in line with the other PCs. Maybe a tad weaker in some ways, but your PC has the versatility to change and ours do not.

You then mimic two powers, maybe Magnetic Control and Flight or some such and your PC is basically as capable as ours.

I have no problem, HM might, with a PC that permanently keeps the new powers and abilities until he swaps them out.

If I were DM though, I would make a rule something like the following:

Mimic (AM) - the PC can mimic up to Amazing 2 abillities and 2 powers.
Mimic (AM) - the PC can mimic up to Incredible 3 abillities and 2 powers.
Mimic (AM) - the PC can mimic up to Remarkable 4 abillities and 3 powers.
Mimic (AM) - the PC can mimic up to Excellent 5 abillities and 5 powers.

The gain for a rule like this would be ~170 to ~190 regardless of which one you picked for the starting PC. Either the PC is versatile and weak, or not so versatile and strong. I would suggest that the player would need to pick how powerful/versatile this Mimicry is when the PC is created. I wouldn't necessarily allow the flexibility to go up and down between these, but HM might. For example, HM might allow 2 Amazing abilities and 2 Amazing powers and if the PC wants to mimic a third power without swapping one out, the 2 Amazing abilities and powers immediately drop to Remarkable. That's up to HM.

Either way, the original FASERIP of the PC should be 80 or less and none above EX because the PC can bump up 2 to 5 abilities.


It's all about balance. If the powers and abilities do not expire, then they have to disappear some other way. In this case, by being replaced with other powers and abilities.

But if that is the case, then the overall average of those powers and abilities has to be less potent than the overall average of powers and abilities of the other PCs. The other PCs cannot change their powers and abilities. Your PC can. So, you are more versatile, we are more powerful. Not by a lot, but by some. That's how balance in an RPG is maintained.

To figure this out, I used the other PCs:

Fastlane
180 Health
46 Karma
50 Kinetic Manipulation

276 (326) Total (presumably higher because KM can be used at least 2 ways simultaneously such as offense and defense which is another 50 or 326, I could not find this power. If this power can only do one thing, then RJ should pick another power.)


Solaire
100 Health
90 Karma
30 Resist
40 Generation
40 Detection
30 Regeneration

330 Total


Providence
100 Health
70 Karma
0 Troubleseeker (this is a DM hook power, Providence cannot use it or control it and the 20 for Endurance is already in her Health total)
30 Vampire
50 Bind
30 Bolt
30 Shield
?? Detection (still waiting to find out from HM how this works rank-wise)

310 Total


Sheng
110 Health
80 Karma
a Drain
b Fire Gen power (Fire Gen can be used 2 ways simultaneously, offense and defense, so it's really two powers in one)
c Fire Gen stunt
d Extra Attacks
e Invisibility
f Energy Touch

VV has not picked how powerful these are, but they should average about 25 in order to get to that same 330 level that the other PCs are at. His total should be ~300 since Fire Gen is really two simultaneous use powers in one.


So, your Mimic PC using Mimicry as I defined here would gain ~180:

Mimic 
50 Health
30 Karma
50 Mimicry Power
180 Abilities and Powers mimicked

310 Total

This puts you in the same ballpark as everyone else, slightly less.

But note, your PC has an up and down side. You won't really use the Mimic power a lot since you'll mimic certain abilities and powers and stay with them for a while. So, that's 50 or so points you won't be using often. Also, you will rarely be gaining any power stunts unless you plan on keeping a power nearly forever or switching back to a power often.

On the other hand, when you do gain a power, some powers like various Generation powers are multiple powers in one. So, you'll gain a bit more. Pros and Cons. Balance.


I think HM should allow you quasi-permanent mimic powers if your PC is set up like this where he is a tad weaker than the rest of us, but potentially tons more versatile. JMO. And of course, I've already done the work here for HM.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 27, 2009)

40 Drain
15 Fire Gen power (Fire Gen can be used 2 ways simultaneously, offense and defense, so it's really two powers in one)
25 Fire Gen stunt
25 Extra Attacks
10 Invisibility

How about this?
f Energy Touch


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey guys lets put what you have for caracters here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/268590-heroes-nightmare.html

And see if we can get them ready for the game.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Already posted jefesito.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2009)

The IC is up and started:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/268668-msh-nightmares-futures-past.html

To start it will be more of a getting to know your characters as they are not finished and it seems i have a lot of questions to answer.

So i am off to the RG but will post comments here.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok going on 2 hrs and my brain is fried I kave questions about every character 

But to start KD I do not have MHAC-9 so I want to use the advance set rules for magic to start looks like i can Amazon a copy later (when you are sorcerer supreme  j/k)

But any spells from their you wish to put in power form from that book let me know.

rangerjohn I cannot find Kinetic manipulation anywhere even in the wiki, if you can list it for me that would be great

VV - hmmm I have a headache (hate reading online) so we will twik your character first thing after work tommorow but I can tell you this now your extra attack rank should be MN(75)

Till tomorrow

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 30, 2009)

Kenetic manipulation is the name I gave it.  It works as hyper-running and energy generation.


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 30, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> But to start KD I do not have MHAC-9 so I want to use the advance set rules for magic to start looks like i can Amazon a copy later (when you are sorcerer supreme  j/k)
> 
> But any spells from their you wish to put in power form from that book let me know.




All of my spells were copied verbatim (except for putting Providence's name in the writeup) from the books. The rules are slightly different between PG, UPB, and MHAC-9, but not much. The advantages of having MHAC-9 is that it has writeups on things like the Vishanti, etc.

The PDFs of MHAC-9 are on the link page listed before:

Heroplay.com - Marvel (Classic)


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2009)

Well that was the link from page one (duh? I should have checked it) well I now have all three books so we can go in depth with the magic but this means more reading on computer  sigh,

ok I have time till characters are finalized to read this through

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> Kenetic manipulation is the name I gave it. It works as hyper-running and energy generation.




Ok then that is cool, comment I am thinking of limiting your ranged attack to a "lethal damage only" anything besides teddy bears coming at people/items at such speeds would be deadly

What do you think? 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 1, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> I would think so. If the PC has very few abilities of any significant level and a way to mimic a few other abilities, then as far as I am concerned, he could have those mimicked abilities all of the time and then swap them out when he finds a different power to mimic.
> 
> For example (and this is only an example, set up your abilities however you wish), say that you had a PC that could mimic two abilities and two powers. The only limitations are that the abilities and powers have Amazing rank max and that the PC can only mimic mutant powers. Your PC would normally be relatively low on abilities such as the following:
> 
> -stuff-




Would this be ok for you, HM



HolyMan said:


> Hey guys lets put what you have for caracters here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/268590-heroes-nightmare.html
> 
> ...



Will try to get my chara rolling as fast as possible still trying to cure what my doc suspects is the swine flu.


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it would depend on the object and the amount of the  kenetic energy.  It also depends on the campaign, if its not four color, probably, all attack powers would be lethal.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2009)

@WD- Sure we can try it and see how it works.

@ rangerjohn- Let's say we play it buy ear if we believe something to be deadly we will have to say that during attack 

HM


----------



## KarinsDad (Dec 5, 2009)

HM

When are you starting the game?


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 5, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> HM
> 
> When are you starting the game?




LOL I wasn't suppose to start it you all were. I wanted you to post what your characters were up to and then I would follow suit. I have ideals for Fastlane and Sheng but nothing concerte. 

As for Providence I had her Troubleseeker go off and had a great post the other night only for it to not go threw, either EnWorld was having troubles or it was my connection (thinking it was the latter). Wish I would have copyed it before I sent it so I could just repaste it, but none the less I wwill be posting for everyone tonight. i am off to work.

HM


----------



## KarinsDad (Dec 5, 2009)

Always, always, always on a more than a few sentences post copy it to the clipboard before pressing Submit (copy multiple times while writing it as well).

On a real long post, copy it (multiple times while writing it) to a text file (OSs are known to crash or reboot for updates).

In fact, even typing fast can result in a post occurring (certain keystrokes get picked up as a submit) or a switch to a different web page where the previous page loses the data.

I've been burnt often enough that I do this automatically now. I do it in Email as well, although my Email web provider now saves off occasional drafts.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2009)

I fear I'm overextending me a bit much right now and will drop out of this game. I wasn't really there to begin with, so this shouldn't be much trouble.

Sorry.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 9, 2009)

NP WD hope you find time to play in all the games you wish to 
And hope you swing by when you have enough time again to join us for some sentinel bashing.

@KD what your character knows is up to you (as part of your backstory) I need you all to help me along with all this so I can get an ideal as to what your character's will be like for the main story.

@airwalkr WB great post btw, should be able to work you into Richmond no problem

@everyone else: hey  will be posting for you today (be ready VV think a little combat for you so we can work out your character numbers/powers)

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 11, 2009)

*For KD*

Great post in the IC KD have a few questions I will look over your sheet to find answers myself but as I am writing this offline I needed to ask 
them all. 

1.Your character is a magica wielder correct?
2.Magical energy use?
3.Number of spells character wields? 2-6
4.School of magic? 
5.Spell ranks generated? and spells picked and where from?
6.Number of talents? 1-3

Sensing-Mystical Detection reqiures a rank as all spells due to determine Duration/Effect and for FEAT rolls vs those powers trying to resist detection. For Providence I think you should make it IN(40) duration 1 day/ effect 5 areas we could almost say it is an instant ability that "turns on" every morning and let's her know if magic is present as she approaches it.

Please copy/paste the following to your character in the RG that way we can access it alot easier:

[sblock=Casting Shifts]
Column
Shift Condition That Applies:
-2CS: If the target is an item or being more than 30’ tall (3 stories) or at least 2 areas wide.

-1CS: If the target is a creature or beingfrom another dimension.

-1CS: To a target’s Psyche FEAT roll (to save himself from an attack,control, etc.) if the attacker has a stronger Psyche.

-1CS: To the spell rank of a caster’s allowed personal or universal spell if the caster fails in an attempt to cast two spells this round (see Number of Spells Allowed Per Round in the MAGIC USE AND COMBAT section.)

- 1 CS: If the caster is engaged in astral combat (see Astral Combat in the MAGIC USE AND COMBAT section.

Variable: If a caster is attempting to break or alter an existing spell cast by another magic wielder, apply column shifts based upon which sorcerer has the higher spell rank involved. If the magic wielder who created the spell has the higher rank, apply a -1 CS for each rank the creator has above the breaker’s spell rank. If the breaker’s spell rank is higher, apply a + 1 CS for each rank the breaker has above the creator’s spell rank.

+1CS: To a target’s Psyche FEAT roll (to save himself from an attack,control, etc.) if the defender has a stronger Psyche.

+1CS: To any spell used against a target that is considered “vulnerable” to the caster’s particular school of magic (order vs. chaotic magic, etc.)*

+ 1CS: To any spell used in an area that is considered beneficial to the caster’s school of magic.*

+2 CS: If the spell is cast during a ceremony.* *

+2CS: If the spell being used waslearned, during the game campaign, from an ancient book.

+3CS: If the target is willing to be affected by the spell. This shift applies only if the target is truly willing. This shift does not apply if an otherwise unwilling target is under some form of mental control.

* = For more on schools of magic and the bonuses and vulnerabilities that
accompany them, see the Character Generation Section.

** = A ceremony or rite is a pre-planned spell, complete with candles, spices, and all the other necessary magical imPlements. If a ceremony or rite is required for use of a spell, it will be noted as such in that spell’s definition. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2009)

A Picture of Sheng the Red Snake Sorceror, composed hastily by me


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 12, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> A Picture of Sheng the Red Snake Sorceror, composed hastily by me




I *knew* you were Cabeza.


----------



## KarinsDad (Dec 12, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Great post in the IC KD have a few questions I will look over your sheet to find answers myself but as I am writing this offline I needed to ask
> them all.
> 
> 1.Your character is a magica wielder correct?
> ...




1. Yes
2. I don't know what you are asking here.
3. 4
4. Magic For Order 
5. Crimson Bands of Cyttorak (Amazing), Bolt of Bedevilment (Remarkable), Seraphim’s Grim Shield (Remarkable), Sensing-Mystical Detection (Excellent). All spells are from Realms of Magic.
6. 2, 3 if you count broken English language



HolyMan said:


> Sensing-Mystical Detection reqiures a rank as all spells due to determine Duration/Effect and for FEAT rolls vs those powers trying to resist detection. For Providence I think you should make it IN(40) duration 1 day/ effect 5 areas we could almost say it is an instant ability that "turns on" every morning and let's her know if magic is present as she approaches it.




Let's make it Excellent (20). There is already an auto-sensing ability that all mages get. I just wanted a way to "force a mystical perception".



HolyMan said:


> Please copy/paste the following to your character in the RG that way we can access it alot easier:
> 
> [sblock=Casting Shifts]
> Column
> ...




Do we need all of this complexity?

I'm still trying to learn how to play this game. Throwing a large table of modifiers in seems excessive. And one rarely sees this in the comics.


----------



## KarinsDad (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm confused about initiative.

I read the rules in the book and they are incomplete (AFAICT). I cannot even figure them out.

VV rolled D20+4 in the IC thread, but that seems totally wrong. There are no D20s in Marvel.

Can we simplify the entire turn based thing? This concept of declaring actions, rolling init (without full rules), then changing actions because you can no longer do what you declared seems antiquated and stupid to me.

Since it is PBP, can we just have the DM roll an init system for each side and then have either the PCs or the NPCs go where the PCs go based on the order in which they post? Just make it a circular initiative system rolled in round one and don't roll each round (that is always a bad system since it causes a delay and it has one group doing back to back actions).

For PBP, this seems fastest.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2009)

I didn't know what to roll, the book said nothing about which dice should I use.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2009)

hero4hire said:


> I *knew* you were Cabeza.




Of course my dear friend, I stated that on my intro post in the asylum. 

Don't think I recycle concepts, it's just that I want to play the damn pc, and wont be risking of loosing him if the game dies.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 13, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> 1.Yes
> 2. I don't know what you are asking here.
> 3. 4
> 4. Magic For Order
> ...




1. But you also have super-powers which means you would need the Mystical talent (forget it's name) to have been schooled 
2. Of the three magical energirs which do you have access to )looks like all three which is fine)
3.Check
4.Ok Kool
5.I am looking over these spells this weekend.
6.Everyone can speak English(broken if they wish) for free so take that talent I can't remeber the name of please.



KarinsDad said:


> Let's make it Excellent (20). There is already an auto-sensing ability that all mages get. I just wanted a way to "force a mystical perception".




Your character so you want to use it like a Detect Magic spell from D&D?
auto sensing?? Ok will work that into posts




KarinsDad said:


> Do we need all of this complexity?
> 
> I'm still trying to learn how to play this game. Throwing a large table of modifiers in seems excessive. And one rarely sees this in the comics.




It is complex but part of the game giving bonuses and penalties we should use it a little at a time till we have it by heart. Wanted it with your character in the RG for easy access for the both of us.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 13, 2009)

*Initiative*
After each side has decided its intended
actions for a turn, each side rolls for
initiative. The side with the higher roll is
considered to have "won" initiative, and gets 
to move first (similar to winning the toss before
a football game). All of one
side's actions take place before the other
sides. At the start of the next round, roll for
initiative again, provided there are still at
least two combatants whose actions will
interfere with each other.

Initiative Modifier: Each side adds to its
initiative mil a modifier based upon the
highest Intuition on that side. This may
allow a side with a low roll to gain initiative.
A roll of "1" is always considered to be a
"1." The initiative modifier is based on the
character's rank number:

```
Initative Modifier
Intuition Rank     Number
0 to 10                0
11 to 20               1
21 to 30               2
31 to 40               3
41 to 50               4
51 to 75               5
75 and up              6
```
 
Changing Actions: After making an
initiative roll, an action that sounded so good
a moment ago sounds like not such a great
idea afterwards. Example: Both you and an
opponent dive for a gun kicked across the
floor. You roll a 1 for initiative. It may be time
to re-examine your options. Changing an
action requires a yellow Agility FEAT, and
any FEATs made after changing are at a
penalty of one column shift to the left(-1CS).
The roll for changing actions takes place in
the pre-action phase of the turn.

Negating Actions: Losing the initiative
may negate certain actions. These are lost
and may not be performed during that turn.
For example, if you are knocked out before
you can land a blow, you do not get a
chance to take your action.

Each side rolls 1d10 and adds the modifiers listed above. I not sure what to do about the system, I remeber having trouble with it before back when we played. I will roll init. when you are in a group but if going single you can roll and post it with your actions. We are going to try a few things before we settle into one lets give the rules a go and then next time a d20 type init system.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2009)

So I roll again?


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 13, 2009)

Sure VV but also post your actions along with the roll. Don't forget the modifier.

HM


----------



## KarinsDad (Dec 13, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> lets give the rules a go and then next time a d20 type init system.




I don't mind the D10 plus mod part of it. That works fine.

I only mind the "declare actions, lose init, now your actions are obsolete", and the "we lost init last round, we won init this round, so we have back to back actions before the opposition can react" aspect of these rules.

There were a lot of game systems in the 80s that had lousy init rules. They were experimenting a lot back then cause nobody had a good init system. I don't see a need to go back to that (quite frankly) idiocy. And they are especially worse in PBP where people don't want to post their actions twice (and roll feat rolls, just to change actions, that's just plain stupid).


One other note on this. Every round is twice as long in PBP by using the core book init system. For example:

Players 1-5 declare actions = 5 posts, DM declares init = 1 post

a) players win init = 5 more posts of rolls, DM posts enemy rolls and all outcomes, total = 12 posts

b) players lose init, DM posts enemy rolls and outcomes, players post 5 more posts of rolls, DM posts player outcomes, total = 13 posts


PBP is slow enough without having 12 or more posts per round. In a circular init system with init only being determined in round one, it becomes 1 post per player and 1 post per DM per round for a total of 6 posts (plus one extra in round 1 by the DM).

Half the number of posts and in PBP, half the amount of time.


It doesn't make sense to use an anti-PBP init system, just because it is written in the book.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 13, 2009)

Would love to know what should I roll to create a burst of fire in the middle of the guards...


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 15, 2009)

I agree with KD. I'd really prefer a simple circular initiative system.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 15, 2009)

circular will diffenently be needed for groups but me and VV are going to try the listed system for single heroes I don't see it being a problem one on one.

But will probably run a D&D 3.5 system once everyone is together, which means there will be actions (move/standard and free) and things like ready actions delay and refocus.

Souldn't be hard to do 

HM

P.S. update tonight getting ready for X-Mas pagent with kids


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 18, 2009)

So when did I say that update would be?? Sorry guys bear with me the holidays are kicking my tail.

IC is updated.

Also forgot to mention Sheng took 10 points damage from the attack but the fight is over so no biggie unless he is attacked again.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't worry about it. PBP games usually slow down a bit during the holidays. I haven't had the time for even one post a day lately.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey Voda Vosa wanted to clear up what happened to your characters sensing of the scroll. It was there one second gone the next so their are two possiblities, A) it was destroyed (hard to do but not immpossible) or B) Someone put a ward around it making it "invisible" to your sensing.

Going to up date the IC now as the weekend is always busy for me and soon the group will be together.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah, I've picutered it, anyhow Sheng will be angry ^^


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 2, 2010)

1)Who out there even plays Superhero RPGs anymore?
  I do, I played _Muntants and Matserminds_ 2nd Edition.

2)Remembers the Advanced Marvel Superheroes game?
  I think my father has a copy of it, not sure.

3)Thinks a PBP superhero campaign would be fun?
  Yes!

4)Or would like a living world style game where everyone makes a character and plays as time arrives?
  Don't understand the question.

5)Would like to help me finish my comic book by playing it out?
  Yes! I always wanted to be part in making a comic!

6)Who would play a villian/anti hero?
  For me, it depends on the story.

7)Wants to just make up characters?
  Depends on the setting.

8)Has Nightmares of Futures Past? And would send me a copy?
  Honestly, never heard of it. If I had it, have to ask my father if   I can and how to do it.

I am interested and wondering if there is anymore room. If their is, can someone lend me the rulebook?


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 2, 2010)

There is a link to the rules somewhere in the first or second page I think in case you don't have them. Don't know about the legality of it, but the rules have been OOP so long I doubt anyone cares.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 2, 2010)

Giant Boy said:


> I am interested and wondering if there is anymore room. If their is, can someone lend me the rulebook?




Welcome aboard GiantBoy (hey we could use some ground and pound how would you like to play are strong guy or better yet you could be are Giant Boy give you growth power so you would be as tall as a sentinel?) 

Your choice you could go a different route but yes a link to the rules can be found on page one of this thread

HM


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, I shall take the character idea into consideration.



BTW, when I looked for the document on page 1, I'm not sure if the side Walking Dad gave ya is the right one or not.



Once I understand the thing, a character shall be made. I just need to know the house rules, such as what "level" will we be.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 3, 2010)

MSH doesn't have levels Giant Boy (may I call you GB??) and i think heroforhire's site was a kool one gave the pictures of the books.

You only need the players book to get started what I need is a concept and then I will let you know alittle about the world we are playing in (kind of a post-apocalypitc world without the nucluar aspect.)

So have fun reading the rules I will answer any questions or if you find it to much I could make you a character based on powers and abilities you want and you can learn as you play. I prefer ROLE-play to ROLL-play myself. 

HM


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 3, 2010)

This is what I got for my character so far...I need as much help as I can.

[sblock=Cakleson]
*Real Name: *John Cakleson
*Orgin:* Altered Human
*Age:* 65 (Alive during the assasination)
*Former Job:* Police Officer
*Current Job:* Vigilante
*Legal Status:* An american citizen with no criminal records
*Marital Status:* Single
*Living Relatives:* Unknown
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
John Cackleson, was born on October 13, 1972 in Houston, Texas. During much of youth he was fans of heroes such as Iron Man and Captain America and careers like the police department. In 1990 at the age of 18, John enrolled in law enforcement and stayed there for five years till he reached the age of 25 and foiled an attempted bank robbery. During 1995, he voluntered for a project, which unknown to him, that was designed to hunt down super-powered beings after the assassination of Kelly. The doctor gave him a shot that immeadiatly boosted his strength, agility, and endurance. But sadly, it took away his mind. For the next five years John has been a mindless sentinal in human skin hunting down all mutants and altered humans. But five years later, on October 13, 2000, John managed to regain contol of his mind and turned on the company, turning him to an enemy of the goverment at the age of 35, only ten years after he began his career of a cop. During this remainder of the month, John adopted the identity of a vigilante calling himself by his last name, Cakleson, and for the next twelve years, began to rescue super-powered beings from the people he originally work with. But in March 2, 2012, he was captured by the Sentinel program and was put in a concetration camp. He was captive till March 15, 2017, where he managed to escape from the camp and moved back to Houston, where his life started. He tried to live a peacful life, but has to deal with the racial prejudices by the people who use to be his friends once his altered humanity was revealed to his neighborhood. Only a week afterwards, he felt that he should leave his hometown and move to Dalas-Fort Worth, but yet again, the same thing had happened, avoiding New York, he spent 5 years moving from one state to another. 

(Must suck to be in our position )

Finally in May 5th, 2022, John had found a place in northern Alaska and has remained their until January 2, 2035, where the goverment learned where he was...and proceded to hunt him.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
*Primary Abilities:*
FIGHTING:
AGILITY:
STRENGTH:
ENDURANCE:
REASON:
INTUITION:
PSYCHE:

*Secondary Abilities:*
HEALTH:
KARMA:
RESOURCES:
POPULARITY:

*Special Abilities:*
Powers:
Talents:
Contacts: Houston Law Force
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 4, 2010)

To to the initiative discussion, I think the initiative system was meant to use a d6. I only say this because the system was written by TSR during the heyday of AD&D and AD&D has always used a d6 for initiative. It was only with the advent of 3e D&D that initiative began using a d20. A d6 is also the way we used to do it with Marvel Advanced (most likely because every system we played at the time used a d6).

If you want to use a d20, that's fine. I just thought I'd mention this.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2010)

Great so far Giant Boy a character who has been around since the beginning we give me a chance to lay out all the kool alternate history I have worked on. Now the type of hero you wish to play, and we can work on powers and stats.

@KD you have listed 70 Crimson Bands but what was that roll your Psyche check, the roll to see if bound,gagged, or blinded. When you cast a spell or use a power just post the effect since you should know that and it will help me understand what you did. So something like "Providence casts a spell quickly at the little demon and red bands of energy start to form around the creature." Which lets me know you made your spell check and that the creature will be bound if it doesn't get out of the way.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2010)

airwalkrr said:


> To to the initiative discussion, I think the initiative system was meant to use a d6. I only say this because the system was written by TSR during the heyday of AD&D and AD&D has always used a d6 for initiative. It was only with the advent of 3e D&D that initiative began using a d20. A d6 is also the way we used to do it with Marvel Advanced (most likely because every system we played at the time used a d6).
> 
> If you want to use a d20, that's fine. I just thought I'd mention this.





I went and looked at the Battle Book from the Basic Marvel Superheroes set and it said to use a d10. As the advance book didn't say which die to use I figured it must be the same. But I am thinking of using a pbp initiative system, which means first post goes first and so on but only when we are in a group if you are off single you will stil need to beat the init of your opponent, but we have plenty of time to work on our combat system before we get into any serious fights.

BTW airwalkrr did you notice that rangerjohns character pulled up to you and VV's characters??

HM


----------



## KarinsDad (Jan 9, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> @KD you have listed 70 Crimson Bands but what was that roll your Psyche check, the roll to see if bound,gagged, or blinded. When you cast a spell or use a power just post the effect since you should know that and it will help me understand what you did. So something like "Providence casts a spell quickly at the little demon and red bands of energy start to form around the creature." Which lets me know you made your spell check and that the creature will be bound if it doesn't get out of the way.




Ok. Still trying to wrap my head around the idea that regardless of your foe, if you roll a certain number, you hit.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 9, 2010)

KarinsDad said:


> Ok. Still trying to wrap my head around the idea that regardless of your foe, if you roll a certain number, you hit.




I'm thinking it has to do with Pysche right if someone has a higher Psyche it is harder for you to catch them, or effect them. Remeber it has been forever since I played and we didn't use the magic rules much.

HM


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 14, 2010)

HM, I have a question and a comment:

How do I figure out the abilities?

I like playing aged characters in response to your statement about his age.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey GB, this is a pick and choose game. Just mold your abilities and powers into the type of character you wish and I will approve/disapprove as needed. 

The website heroforhire linked in on page one has an awesome RG of villians and heroes (even did DC Comic charaters converted to Marvel). So if you need some guidelines you could go there.

It is o.k. with me on the age, I am psyched about it. 

HM


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 15, 2010)

So after I get a full character concept, I just pick where I want scores to go to...it's that easy?



On post #181, I have completed my character's backround and will soon proceed to make his stats. I don't know exactly where the link you mentoined is, HM.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep! that easy I am flexible 

The link is here  Marvel Heroes Classic RPG 

Go to profiles and then heroes and it list alot, hope it helps.

HM


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 16, 2010)

NP GB 

@rangerjohn going over characters like I said Fastlane is up first:

Fastlane 
1.Want to add a power stunt to your powers list, and add Resistance to Mutant Detection.
2.Monstrous(MN) starting number is 75
3.I don't know how you get Monstrous(MN) Endurance?

Lightning Speed: Is always a heroes Endurance Rank +1 CS or higher and you use it instead of Agility for Agility Feats but these do not replace your stats for generating health so I propose this:

F: EX(20)
A: RM(30)
S: GD(10)
E: AM(50)
R: GD(10)
I: RM(30)
P: TY(6)

Health: 110
Karma: 46
Resources: EX(20)

Powers-
Kenetic Manipulation MN(75): Works like Lightning Speed but Fastlane may only impart this ability onto any non-living object he touches and that weighs up to 1.5 tons. Power stunts include:

* Throwing hand-held objects with MN(75) Agility (+1CS for Thrown Objects not added) for up to AM(50) damage (up to 2 areas away), limitation- Fastlane may "pull his punch" only if the object in question is non-lethal before being affected by this power. 
* Accelerated Shoe-Skates EX(20) giving him a land speed of up to 75MPH (5 areas/round) limitation- Unlike Lightning Speed Fastlane must accelerate and decelerate when using this ability.
* Pushing: When Fastlane wishes to push a non-living object his Strength is considered RM(30) to see if he is strong enough to move the object.

Resistance to Mutant Detection IN(40): Self-Only- Fastlane uses his power rank to determine if any mutant decetion device is strong enough to detect his mutant signature. A power rank lower than IN(40) cannot detect Fastlane at all and a higher rank must make a FEAT roll to detect him: IN(40)=red, AM(50)=yellow, MN(75)=green, UN(100)or greater=automatic. limitation- If someone with the Mutant Detection power physicaly touches Fastlane the automaticaly know he is a mutant. 

Talents-
Driving
Thrown Objects

Equipment-
Car (you describe please)
Various items in trench coat

Contacts-
MLA
Criminal Underworld/Black Market

Let me know what you think and if you think of anything else, if not we will do stunts "in-game" then.


HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 17, 2010)

Sounds good, car is a red sports car with a back seat.  With GPS hence finding safe house and hotel without being  in Richmond before.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2010)

O.k. rangerjohn if you want to just copy/paste the new character info into Fastlanes' spot in the RG 

Hmmm who to do next I think providence needs the least twiking so she will be last and VV is on vacation so his I will get done right before he gets back. Your up then Solaire  I am off Tue/Wed will get him done then and update the thread.

HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh, if Solaire sees Fastlane using a GPS he will rip it out and throw it out the window...


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2010)

????? Why airwalkrr?????

I'm not sure if the sentinels have allowed GPS so if Fastlane does have it it is boot legged LOL.

On to Solaire:

Stats are good except why is he so smart??? IN(40) Reason (one higher Than Bruce Banner and one lower than Reed Richards) is that what you wanted or did that come from a roll?? I wouldn't mind you switching Reason and Endurance if you wished.

Powers:
Resistance to Mental Attacks is only one rank higher than your Pysche would like this to go to Incredible(40) as it would so a harden resistance to them.

Wow! That is about it we really had this character done up didn't we. Let me know what you think airwalkrr 


HM


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 19, 2010)

Doesn't matter if GPS is boot-legged or not. It can still be used to track you down by those in the know. Boot-legged just means you stole it. The very nature of GPS systems requires that you deliver your location to either a triangulated radio tower system or satellite uplink (the latter is less common). Anyone with the right tools can look are your location and cross-reference that with all known GPS signatures in the area to pinpoint your unique GPS signature. From that point on, keeping tabs on you is a piece of cake.

GPS, while incredibly useful, is a very effective means of letting someone spy on you.

Now I haven't looked at Fastlane's character sheet closely. Maybe he's a technical genius and has some cutting edge technical skills. If that's the case, he would probably be able to create a GPS unit with an alternating signature, which means after someone lost sight of you, they could easily lose you if they didn't have very advanced software.

Yes, Solaire is brilliant. Is that a problem for a blaster? Not in my opinion. I feel it complements the character type well. It's not like you have to be a techno-character to be smart. Beast is a bruiser, yet he's also a genius. And yes, his stats (including his powers) are the result of rolling. I feel it makes a much more organic character. Although if you are willing to let me boost his mental resistance I wouldn't mind.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 19, 2010)

O.k. then you can be the resident smart guy.  That will come in handy. Yes go ahead and up the mental resistance to IN(40) and that should do for Solaire. Two down two plus GB's character to go.

Safehouse- Mutant safehouses are camoflaged shelters that a mutant or group can "hole up" in until they can once more slide into the general populace. They are in abandonded buildings, old factories (or running factories were everyone is a mutant), and even underground. They have markings identifing them and to even tell you if they are currently occupied so you can move on to a clear one if you wish. 

They have stored food and water for a couple days, some clothes, and other mundane items needed to live (i.e. pots and pans, some furniture, and tools). When a group leaves they are excpeted to leave behind food and water for the next group and anything else they think someone may find a use for. Safehouses are also used to store mutants on the underground railroad that takes escapees from the camps north to Canada.


Nothing about the safehouses is edged in stone feel free to add/subtract from the above to help out. (There is nothing on them in the models LOL).

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 20, 2010)

*Morning*

Ready!


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2010)

So far the only change is in "naming" your powers but you can change or think of something else to do with them. And raising your Energy Touch to IN (40) and added bonus against machines (this will probably be the only thing you can use against sentinels so I had to up it so it would damage them. And added your bonus power for energy touch. Didn't see the shockwave punch power listed   but we will say that you used a power stunt with your Energy Touch to cause the shock wave as your GD(10) strength is not enough to cause it  tell me what you think and if you have any questions just ask.

*Sheng*

F: Amazing(50)
A: Remarkable(30)
S: Good(10)
E: Remarkable(30)
R: Good(10)
I: Excellent(20)
P: Incredible(40)

Health: 120
Karma: 70
Popularity: 0
Resources: Shift 0

40 Drain 
30 Fire Gen 
20 Extra Attacks - change to MN(75) the minimum
20 Energy touch - change to IN(40)
10 Invisibility

Powers:

*Health-Drain Touch IN(40): Essence of the Serpent*

The touch of a character with this Power transfers a Power rank amount of Health from the target to the hero. Previous damage is healed in an equal amount, up to the maximum Health of the character. Drained Health above that point is lost. Characters drained to 0 Health must make an Endurance FEAT to avoid dying. if they do so, the attack has no further effect. Reversing this process, directing one's own Health into others, is a Power Stunt. Limitations: Only usable on organic living targets, and an unaware opponent can be automaticaly touched, but an aware opponent must be hit by a green Fighting FEAT roll.

*Fire Generation RM(30): Breath of the Red Snake*

The hero with this Power may project flame with Power rank range and damage, using Agility to hit. Damage is taken on the Energy table. Like ice generation, creation of large amounts of flame may damage the surrounding area in a fashion that leads to loss of Karma. The hero may choose to inflict less damage with his flame, or have a lesser effect than
rolled on the Universal table. The hero begins play with the ability to use flame as a missile weapon (fire balls or a jet of fire), plus one Power Stunt. Other stunts may be developed.

• Create a flaming shield. This wall of fire surrounds up to one area. Anyone passing through it takes Power rank damage from fire. This may be used defensively or to restrain criminals who are not wild about getting singed.

*Extra Attacks MN(75): The Serpent Strikes*

This Power is always +1CS better than the starting Fighting ability. Use this Power instead of Fighting to make multiple attacks. There is no penalty for failing with this roll, but the individual may make only one effective attack in that round.

*Invisibility GD(10): Serpentine Stealth*

The hero with this Power can make his body invisible to normal sight. This Power does not negate location by other senses, or nor does it initially negate location by heat or ultraviolet sources. The hero still has mass and substance (coating the hero with dust or paint reveals the true form, as does fog or rain). The hero may remain invisible as long as desired, and the Power rank has no effect on whether the hero becomes invisible under normal circumstances. 

*Energy Touch IN (40):  Electric Bite*

The hero with this Power may inflict damage and effects from the Energy column of the Battle Effects table, with a Bullseye regarded as a possible Stun. The hero may always choose to inflict less damage than is rolled, or to reduce the effects of the damage. The touch can be carried through conductive material, and may affect multiple targets in this fashion. If the hero is standing on a steel girder facing off three goons from HYDRA, and uses the Energy Touch on the girder (a conductive material), all three get shocked. The hero with this Power gains Resistance to Electricity as a Bonus Power. Bonus/Limitation: Electrical devices take +2CS damage from this attack while non-conductive materials or a well ground area will reduce this power -2CS. 

*Resistance to Electricy IN(40): Snake Skin*

All damage resulting from electrical-based attacks is reduced by the Power rank number. Further, electricity of less than this Power rank is ignored by the hero. The hero must decide if this Power is conductive or nonconductive in nature. Conductive resistance allows energy to pass through the hero into those the hero is touching (like a copper wire). Non-conductive resistance stops the energy at the contact point, allowing those being touched or held to be unharmed like rubber insulation). Limitations: The resistance is conductive and Sheng must be careful when he uses Energy Touch on an electrical device as the large amount of discharge will channel back through himself causing himself damage as well.(remember he may inflict less damage if he desires) 

Talents:
Oriental Weapons 
Martial Arts D 
Occult Lore 
Mystic Background


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks neat! thank you very mucho amigo


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 21, 2010)

Da Nada (think that is spelled right) 

Just copy paste that into your RG spot then VV and if you want to add the text for your talents it is up to you.

O.k. Providence is next but I don;t think there will be much. 

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2010)

It's De, not Da, but fairly well! 

I'll be adding it to the RG right away.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Wild Weasel ?*

Looked it up on Google and came up with military aircraft.  What did you mean?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 22, 2010)

Out of Gamebut could be in IC LOL)

Fastlane seeing the two suitcases with a "WW" painted on them curiously pulls them out from the back of the walk-in closet. "Hrphm, heavy." he states sitting one atop the card table in the kitchen. A clear pouch on the side of the case has a couple folded piece of paper stapled together in it. Pulling it out he reads the cover page "Wild Weasel Operating Guide".

Flipping open the pamplet he reads the intoduction and whistles as he learns what the little case can do.

Wild Weasel Introduction:

 An electronic decoy designed to imitate the organic signature of mutants, either a group or specific mutant should you know their signature. A wild weasel can create a multitude of mutant readings on the sentinel's scanners, allowing real mutants to blend into the general chaos without attracting special attention. Caution: During usage you will attract the attention of every sentinel in the givin range of the wild weasel.

The rest of the pages are tech and programing info.


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Regarding the Game....*

HM, I'm not quite sure I will be able to play in this game....

...The computer that had the link lost internet connection, and I am using one of the new ones that my dad ordered for his work.

Plus, I'm notg having much time to spend on making John Cakleson, my character.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 24, 2010)

Giant Boy said:


> HM, I'm not quite sure I will be able to play in this game....
> 
> ...The computer that had the link lost internet connection, and I am using one of the new ones that my dad ordered for his work.
> 
> Plus, I'm notg having much time to spend on making John Cakleson, my character.





Sorry to hear about your computer GB, but I think this thread will be around along time so when you have the tools and the time chime in and help kick some sentinel b--- 

HM


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 24, 2010)

He kicked sentinel butt before....and if I do have time...he'll do it again, but with a boot...


----------



## KarinsDad (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry guys, but this game is moving too slow for me. I prefer games where most everyone posts nearly every single day. I'm just too old to remember what's going on from days and weeks back, and I then have to go back and reread stuff. This is also a good time since Providence has not yet met the group. Good luck with your game.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2010)

Looking to recurit some more players into the mutant resistance. Interested in beating down some sentinels? Finding out what happen to Wolverine and some of the other X-Men? Want to go back in time to help stop the Kelly Assassination and prevent The Nightmares of Futures Past from happening? (Come on who doesn't want to go back and fight The Blob???)

Sign up by posting your character concepts: 

Love to hear from you.

HM


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Looking to recurit some more players into the mutant resistance. Interested in beating down some sentinels? Finding out what happen to Wolverine and some of the other X-Men? Want to go back in time to help stop the Kelly Assassination and prevent The Nightmares of Futures Past from happening? (Come on who doesn't want to go back and fight The Blob???)
> 
> Sign up by posting your character concepts:
> 
> ...



I assume we're talking M&M, are we?  Never actually played that before, but have the rules, if you could put up with me.  Not sure what I could do with a character, either, but I always liked to read Green Lantern when I was a kid, so maybe something like that. (With a power device that manifests as a kind of magical force but peters out when it loses power and needs to be re-charged daily?)

Wait, it's coming to me now -- Umber Reli:  His power device is an orangish-brown (umber?) umbrella and he slays his foes with spasmodic fits of uncontrollable laughter.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2010)

Hah! I would be worth see. 

Hollyman is actually going for a Marvel system. I tell you that I don't understand much of it myself, but he handles everything, and seems prety easy and logical. 

So give it a try!


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2010)

Great!  Thanks, V.V., good to see that there are such high quality people in this thread.    But let's see what HM thinks of UR before I take him any farther.  Oh, and I have no knowledge of the Marvel system, either, but, apparently that's not a problem?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2010)

Not a problem the system is really easy and I plan on teaching as we go.

So your character found this item and is mastering it's use?

I like it though what in his background makes him "slays his foes with spasmodic fits of uncontrollable laughter." Is that the power you want or does the device work along the lines of Green Lantern's ring and you just tell jokes and pull off pranks as you fight.

Glad you stopped in to give Nightmares of Futures Past a try know anyone else could use at least one more. Just give me a little background/origin of your charater and what powers/abilities you would like.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2010)

Not for me at least! The manuals are a free download. I think there's a link somewhere.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Not a problem the system is really easy and I plan on teaching as we go.
> 
> So your character found this item and is mastering it's use?
> 
> ...



I was thinking more along the lines that he was chosen to fill this role by powerful extraterrestrials who gave him the Umbrella and instructed him in its use.  How about if it works like Green Lantern's ring, but he's just a goofy sunuvagun?  Let's see, he needs a weakness like G. Lantern's inability to affect anything that is yellow.... How about this: 1-- he's a total technophobe and 2-- he hates to get wet?  I'll see if Scotley might join us.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2010)

I shall work on the device and that would lead next to your characters abilities. What type of character is he in a physical and mental way. Is he as agile as Spider-Man or as strong as Cyclops. Just a description and how you believe he would fare in the following stats: Just give each one a rank from 1-10 1= poor at it, 10 = greatest in the world.

Fighting: your slugfest ability, are you a great boxer or do you prefer not to get your hands dirty
Agility: can you do a 1/2 sommersault,pike with a twist , or dop you fall down the steps regularrly
Strength: can you pick up a car and throw it or do you have trouble taking out the garbage
Endurance: can you survive for short periods in the vacuum of space, or do you start breathing hard riding the escalator
Intelligence: drop out or med student?
Intution: (kind of like wisdom in 3.5 D&D) aware of everything or always being scared as people surprise you
Pysche: your mind is a steel trap againt any telepath, you do what the little girl down the street tells you to

Just a 1-10 will do average human ability would be rated as a 3, super human about a 7 or 8

HM​


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I shall work on the device and that would lead next to your characters abilities. What type of character is he in a physical and mental way. Is he as agile as Spider-Man or as strong as Cyclops. Just a description and how you believe he would fare in the following stats: Just give each one a rank from 1-10 1= poor at it, 10 = greatest in the world.
> 
> Fighting: your slugfest ability, are you a great boxer or do you prefer not to get your hands dirty
> Agility: can you do a 1/2 sommersault,pike with a twist , or dop you fall down the steps regularrly
> ...



you didn't say whether there is a limit to how many points I spend, so I'm going to assume that there isn't, but that I shouldn't have 10s in everything. 

fighting 5
agility 8
strength 5
endurance 9
intelligence 5
intuition 6
psyche 7

will that work?  how does he stack up against the rest of the party?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Not a point buy system this is something new (Mr. GuineaPig) I wanted you to list what your character would be like comared to real life.

So what I picture here is an athleticly built guy, likes to run(high endurance), and is college lvl smart nearly top of his class. And has a high pysche maybe why he was picked as a canidate from the aliens.

He is an above average fighter maybe took some kind of martial arts course or amatuer boxing. If you don't like the feel of this guy let me know or just twik your numbers.

 And then I will convert this to game stats and your next assignment would be background. Which will help pick your talents and contacts.

Oh did you read the first couple post about the game world. Kind of a dark future type.

HM


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Not a point buy system this is something new (Mr. GuineaPig) I wanted you to list what your character would be like comared to real life.
> 
> So what I picture here is an athleticly built guy, likes to run(high endurance), and is college lvl smart nearly top of his class. And has a high pysche maybe why he was picked as a canidate from the aliens.
> 
> ...



Your description works well for me, thanks.  But let's make this change:  He was horribly overweight as a boy, but during his later teens he got heavily into both track and taekwando, and whipped himself into shape in a few years.  He's a distance runner, not a sprinter, and also a moderately skilled pole vaulter.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry, I just don't have time for this game anymore. I'm going to focus on the games I'm running. Good luck.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2010)

Leif said:


> I was thinking more along the lines that he was chosen to fill this role by powerful extraterrestrials who gave him the Umbrella and instructed him in its use.  How about if it works like Green Lantern's ring, but he's just a goofy sunuvagun?  Let's see, he needs a weakness like G. Lantern's inability to affect anything that is yellow.... How about this: 1-- he's a total technophobe and 2-- he hates to get wet?  I'll see if Scotley might join us.




The GL Ring has no more a weakness. That is from the time Lex Luthor had tons of Kryptonite for his disposal.

Sorry for hijacking, but GL was the first superhero comic I read.


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> The GL Ring has no more a weakness. That is from the time Lex Luthor had tons of Kryptonite for his disposal.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking, but GL was the first superhero comic I read.



Hi Dad!  Wow, I had no idea that GL had overcome that weakness.  I haven't read GL for decades, though.  But he was always my favorite!  

In Brightest Day,
In Blackest Night,
No Evil shall escape my sight.
Let those who worship Evil's might,
Beware my Power,
Green Lantern's Light!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2010)

GL is in the current DC main event. And green isn't the only color (and corresponding energy) with an oath:

Green (Willpower):
In Brightest Day,
In Blackest Night,
No Evil shall escape my sight.
Let those who worship Evil's might,
Beware my Power,
Green Lantern's Light! 

Yellow (Fear) [Sinestro Corps]:
In blackest day, in brightest night,
Beware your fears made into light
Let those who try to stop what's right,
Burn like my power ... Sinestro's might! 

Violet (Love) [Star Sapphires]:
For hearts long lost and full of fright,
For those alone in blackest night,
Accept our ring and join our fight,
Love conquers all-- With violet light! 

Red (Rage):
With blood and rage of crimson red,
Ripped from a corpse so freshly dead,
Together with our hellish hate,
We'll burn you all--That is your fate!

Blue (Hope):
In fearful day, in raging night,
With strong hearts full, our souls ignite,
When all seems lost in the War of Light,
Look to the stars-- For hope burns bright!

Indigo (Compassion):
Tor lorek san, bor nakka mur,
Natromo faan tornek wot ur,
Ter lantern ker lo Abin Sur,
Taan lek lek nok -- Formorrow Sur! 
(untranslated)

Orange (Greed):
'No oath, because only one... and he don't want to share!'

Black (Death):
The Blackest Night falls from the skies,
The darkness grows as all light dies,
We crave your hearts and your demise,
By my black hand--The dead shall rise!

White (Life/Destiny):
?


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm really worried about this game.  I'm the only original player left, and we're hemoaging!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey I'm still here as well.


----------



## rangerjohn (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry about that VV.  Either airwalker quit twice or he did it in another thread.
That got me confused.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry to do this but I need to close this game. I wish I had the time to run it but the other games I DM need my attention as I set off to try and help with a PF Living world. 

Sorry to you all I really hate doing to you great bunch of guys. Hope to see a hero thread come about one day we can all be in. 

HM


----------



## Skryme (May 24, 2014)

Sounds like this was a fun campaign four years ago.  I don't know why exactly, but I love seeing characters generated from this nearly completely random system.  If you're feeling nostalgic, our group recorded a classic Marvel Superheroes campaign last year.  Here was the link to the entire story:


http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...Superheroes-RPG-Roll20-Live-Play-Nick-of-Time

And full playlist here:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLs4BwssEValRwMbdyFTU2TXzwpdkW2tDy&feature=edit_ok


----------

